# Possible Cerebella Hypopasia kitten looking for a home



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## AlfiesArk

Oh poor little boy!! So sad when other than the tremors and poor coordination he can live a normal life!

I've cross threaded you into cat chat (hoping the mods don't tell me off lol) as it pulled at my heart strings and hoping one of our soft bunch has room. Fingers crossed for him and if you have any pics they always help.

Em xx


----------



## Ang2

How very sad. What on earth was a kitten this age and with this condition doing outside!!!?


----------



## Guest

Aww bless him. I hope he finds a loving and forever home soon. His little story pulled at my heart but I cannot take on any more cats/kittens.


----------



## Rolacolacube

There is a member on here who has lots of knowledge of CH. I will pm her and see if she can offer any help or support xx


----------



## spid

I've left a visitor message as can't PM you - I can't adopt but could 'possibly' offer emergency short term foster care if he is FIV, CV and FeLV free until a home is found or a more permanent foster carer is found. I'm only 30-40 mins from Bournemouth


----------



## catcoonz

i have no experience of this condition but if the kitten can happily live with other cats i can give a forever home but would need transport to oxford.


----------



## merlin12

catcoonz said:


> i have no experience of this condition but if the kitten can happily live with other cats i can give a forever home but would need transport to oxford.


That is really nice of you, please let us know.


----------



## Calvine

Good question, and obviously no microchip.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Spid if he comes to you, you will struggle to let him go!! CH cats have a way to stick like super glue to your heart!!!!!

CC I hope if he comes to you he will fit in well. Gentle introductions to your other cats may be needed as 'normal' cats sometimes struggle to accept the CH cat with the falling over and unco-ordination. Bugs was intrigued with Crinkle and worked hard to figure him out! Chewitts on the other hand has only just decided she doesn't mind him walking around but if he falls into her then she still hisses at him but I suppose that is to be expected. 

Hope this little one finds a home for Christmas. I would love to offer help but I am at full capacity, especially with Crinkles eye issues  

OP could we have some pictures of the little mite to drool over please?!!?!


----------



## Rolacolacube

catcoonz said:


> Do cats with Ch pose a risk to other cats and newborn kittens.


Hope this helps regarding further information. See below thread (page 2 in particular) or speak to Wobblecat who is fantastic regarding CH xx

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...-cerebellar-hypoplasia-kitten-adoption-2.html


----------



## spid

Unfortunately the OP hasn't been back on the site since they posted the message - I hope they remember to check back as they won't get an email about a PM as we can't PM them yet.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Can a mod not email them to let them know there are possible homes offered on here and to pop back ???


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Newfiesmum (mod) is going to see what she can do :thumbsup: fingers crossed OP comes back


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Sadly NM can't seem to access this persons email details so has forwarded it to Tashi as 'she has more buttons to press' but I don't know when Tashi will next be on as she has been having some personal problems. 

I hope the OP comes back on as I will be worried about this little mite until I know they are in a home for Christmas and NOT PTS as there really is no need to do that! :001_unsure:


----------



## catcoonz

i really hope this poor cat isnt pts for no reason.
i know i dont have any experience with this type of condition but im willing to learn and adapt the house to help if needed.
Lets hope they come back on the forum soon, yet another sleepless night worrying about a cat.


----------



## nightkitten

Catcoonz I am starting to fall in love with you! 

If nobody can get in touch with the OP...how many vets are in Bournemouth? Yellow pages and give each one a ring?


----------



## catcoonz

only starting oh well maybe not everybody loves me just yet then.
Thats a good plan, going to get all the phone numbers now ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Ang2

I just hate it when new members post something so urgent and heartbreaking, then dont come back


----------



## catcoonz

you would have thought they would keep on the forum, i hope i get to give him a wonderful home and if not i really hope he finds his forever loving home.
If the OP comes back to say they pts i wont be happy and nice catcoonz will turn very :devil:


----------



## Rolacolacube

catcoonz said:


> only starting oh well maybe not everybody loves me just yet then.
> Thats a good plan, going to get all the phone numbers now ready for tomorrow.


I loves ya :001_wub: :001_wub: lol xx


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## Ang2

But the RSPCA will just pts after so many days!


----------



## Rolacolacube

I hope someone can offer him a forever home as I don't trust the RSPCA judging by the experiences of some people on here


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Oh God I hope he is not PTS!!! It was only as the RSPCA welfare officers basically knew I would take Crinkle on that he was not PTS. They take one look at disabilities and decided they are non- rehomeable and so just kill them off :001_unsure::001_unsure:

I hope someone can get in touch with this branch and say there is a home waiting for him with CC but I am afraid they will probably put a charge on him of £70 (this is the charge in Cardiff anyway)


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Joemdub said:


> Has his worked?Buzzer


Yes it has worked and he is gorgeous!! Just hope he gets to stay alive! Is there anyway you could contact the RSPCA and say there is a home offered to make sure he is not PTS???


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## Ang2

Joe, please please can you get him back? Nobody will adopt him from the RSPCA and they will charge a homing fee. He will just be pts as they cant find enough homes for healthy cats.


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Catcoonz was offering a home and Spid was offering a foster home, but I am unsure if Catcoonz would be willing to pay the RSPCA homing fee for him or even if she would pass the very stringent and sometimes stupid rehoming rules of the RSPCA!


----------



## Ang2

Joemdub said:


> I know that it sounds awful, but it is out of my control because they funded him treatment, but I can pass any details on of people willing to rehome?
> 
> We all want the same thing for him, a loving home, and not a place at rainbow bridge just yet. x


He has been offered a home by Catcoonz who is one of our long established and respected members of this forum. She also runs a no kill sanctuary, but wanted to give him a forever home herself. If only you had checked back here during the day, you would have seen her replies to you. There was also another offer of temporary foster.

The problem now, is that they will ask for a huge re-homing fee.


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Joemdub said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry, I could try contacting the RSPCA in the morning?


If you could that would be great  I doubt you will get anywhere though sadly


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## MaineCooner

If a respectable member of this forum, approved by a mod, is prepared to take this cat on, I will pay the rehoming fee if one has to be paid.


----------



## catcoonz

I must admit i am quite upset this poor cat is now with the RSPCA.
I offered and i still offer a wonderful loving lifelong home with me and happy to adapt my home to suit the cats needs if needed.
RSPCA will not rehome to me due to their strict rehoming rules eg: i have pedigree cats who live strictly indoors with no cat flap.
i live along a road, yes its a village but still close to the road.
Rehoming fee does not bother me, im willing to pay a fee for this poor cat but very upset and sad to say there is no way even with all the love i can offer along with lifetime treatment will i pass RSPCA rehoming rules.

I hope this poor cat is not pts as i will be truely devestated.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Joemdub said:


> I will absolutely try, 100%, and let everyone know in the morning. Not sure how the transportation to Oxford would work out though? Maybe the person in Blandford could take him for now if so? I'll see what I can do. I had no idea that once he was in RSPCA hans there would be such a huge charge for him


I sure the transport thing could be sorted (us as a forum have transported other animals between us)

I used to be a fosterer for the RSPCA and as such kept two of my fosters I STILL had to pay the £70 rehoming fee for both. Even the CH cat I have from them!


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## catcoonz

I personnaly dont care about the charge, if thats what it takes for this cat to be homed to a loving life long home then thats what it takes.
Transport.... i do have slight issues with but i can arrange a pet courier if allowed to collect for me and happy to pay the travel costs.

please dont let them pts this cat, he deserves so much happiness.


----------



## catcoonz

Thats the problem now though. Once the cat is signed over to RSPCA a home check has to be done. Ive worked as a foster home for cats protection and i know how rescues work.
I really hope i do get to give him a home but sadly i dont think it will happen.


----------



## merlin12

wow!!! each time a case comes up I realise how ridiculous some of their rules are. It´s probably for the greater good but a cat that is ill, should not be left to wander around. Maybe they will let you CC, how can him being pts be a better alternative?

OP, please call them tomorrow and let them know you have a home lined up, I know you did it without knowing but I doubt no one will take adopt him. People tend to want healthy pets.


----------



## Calvine

Joemdub said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> So grateful of everyone's support for little "Buzzer" as we called him.
> 
> I am so pleased to say that he has been taken in to the RSPCA shelter at Ashley Heath but if anyone would like to contact them to adopt him that would be wonderful.
> 
> Will try and post a photo now.
> 
> Many of us would have loved to have given him a home but we are all already at capacity (occupational hazard, lol!).


I don't fancy his chances with the RSPCA, especially with a kitten with health issues.


----------



## Ang2

Joe, welcome to the forum and I hope you will seek our help here before turning to the RSPCA in the future.


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## Guest

I got Kizzy from the RSPCA and after seeing the cat fosterer's house I was appalled that they could let cats live like that. If it was a member of the public they would have removed a lot of those cats. I love cats but vowed I would never rehome an animal from the RSPCA again. They have all these rules but nobody to oversee them and check what they are doing is right.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Thats the problem now though. Once the cat is signed over to RSPCA a home check has to be done. Ive worked as a foster home for cats protection and i know how rescues work.
> I really hope i do get to give him a home but sadly i dont think it will happen.


RSPCA would sooner PTS than let someone have them whose home did not meet their rehoming requirements. Other charities too, have strange rules, but at least, unlike RSPCA, they have a non-kill policy unless the animal is deemed to be suffering and unlikely to improve.


----------



## Ang2

Please update us in the morning. We are all rooting for him.


----------



## catcoonz

This is whats so upsetting as i know from past experiences trying to save some ponies rspca wont let me give a home they would rather pts.
i had a 12 acre field with stables nothing in this field but in the next field i have 6 ex race horses and rspca refused me due to having many horses already so pts.
the fact i spend my life with the horses, have great experience and knowlegde especially with race horses as its my job, and the finances to keep them for life, rspca wasnt interested in anything that mattered, only what animals i already had and all i got was " it will take you all day to care for these", my reply was " i have all day and night to care for them" but still no i wasnt good enough.
i dont like rspca...... not only for this reason but for many others.
his cat is doomed, sad to say but i will be very surprised if the poor guy gets a loving home.
Im not blaming anybody except myself for not coming on the forum earlier.
I can get cat protection references, vet references etc anything needed to get this cat safe.
Please try very hard but i wont hold my breath for a happy ending.


----------



## catcoonz

Joemdub......are you still online.


----------



## jill3

Catcoonz is there somebody you know that ticks all the boxes for the RSPCA. get them to adopt and then hand the kittie over to you?
I know this sounds under hand but if it's to save a little ones life then we have to get our thinking caps on.


----------



## Joemdub

Deleted***


----------



## catcoonz

joe, can you please read your messages. thankyou. xx


----------



## spid

Unfortunately the RSPCA wouldn't let me foster either - they have a thing against MOD personnel, my cats are indoor only and I have an entire breeding queen. 

If you can get him back I can foster him until he can go to Catcoonz - but . . . I'm out all day tomorrow and won't be back until late at night so now can't do anything until Friday. But then I will help if I can.


----------



## catcoonz

just imagine rspca's face if they knew i was a breeder, god they would hang me. the list of no no's goes on for ever.

Truth be known...i really want him, for some very strange reason unknown to me i feel like a connection is there...i know its silly as ive never met the cat but there is just something about him even without him having CH i feel he is the one ive been waiting for.


----------



## merlin12

Well let´s be positive. Let´s hope that the OP is able to convince them. It would be a crime if they pts instead of giving him to someone. It makes me sad to see how little they care for animals.


----------



## catcoonz

8.30am and i didnt get any sleep last night worrying about little Buzzer.
Do we have any updates yet or am i far too early.
Any update today good or bad would be much appreciated. (although i have a feeling im too late).


----------



## AlfiesArk

sorry guys missed all this last night... after busy day and antics at the gym (I may have overdone it slightly.. lol) I fell asleep early!!! Opps

Do we have any news, sorry if I stirred this up by cross posting but wanted to see what we could do for the little guy as the thought of him being PTS upset me a lot and just wished I was able to take him.

Has the OP been able to get in touch with the RSPCA?? Could he not get the RSPCA to hand him back over (even if we have to club together to pay the fee for him) and then we can sort transport to get him from there to catcoonz??


----------



## AlfiesArk

He's not on their website yet though... so may be able to get him back...


----------



## catcoonz

i dont have any updates neither can i get in touch with rspca regarding this cat.
He wont be on their website yet as he only went yesterday.
All ive been told is any cats that are signed over to rspca are their cats, thats not very helpful. ive even told the rspca im happy for a home check and to forward references but still not much luck yet.
i think the only way is for the other person to collect but i honestly dont think that will happen.
Ive got some contacts though so we will see.

I would have crossed posted this if i had seen it earlier. xxx


----------



## AlfiesArk

well I'll continue to keep everything crossed then  I really hope we can track him down!!


----------



## juliepage1

Is this little fellow still unhomed? We live in Dover Kent but have had experience of a CH kitten.Could supply a vet reference if needed.


----------



## merlin12

Can anyone call them? just to say they heard about the kitten from tehir vet and are interested in adopting?


----------



## AlfiesArk

CC tried that, no joy so far


----------



## merlin12

do they have a website?


----------



## AlfiesArk

yeah I looked earlier and cos he's only just been taken in he wasn't yet on there.


----------



## catcoonz

still no news or any information being given.


----------



## merlin12

what´s the website, so I can look from time to time too.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> still no news or any information being given.


What about the vets who signed him over - could they get any update or do you think it's too late?


----------



## catcoonz

ive phoned some vets in that area but no receptionist can give details.

website, if you type in rspca ashley heath you will find the website.


----------



## Ang2

juliepage1 said:


> Is this little fellow still unhomed? We live in Dover Kent but have had experience of a CH kitten.Could supply a vet reference if needed.


Hi Julie. Welcome to the forum. We are still awaiting an update.


----------



## Ang2

I was really hoping for an update this morning :sosp:


----------



## jill3

I really hope this little fella is OK.
Was hoping for some news first thing.
I thought Joe from the vet surgery was going to help? 
Just writing out cheques for my Xmas donations for Animal charities. I am going to with hold the RSPCA one now until we know if this little one is still a live.
If anything happens to him I will never give to them again


----------



## merlin12

jill3 said:


> I really hope this little fella is OK.
> Was hoping for some news first thing.
> I thought Joe from the vet surgery was going to help?
> Just writing out cheques for my Xmas donations for Animal charities. I am going to with hold the RSPCA one now until we know if this little one is still a live.
> If anything happens to him I will never give to them again


That is a a very good tradition, writting cheques for xmas donations.


----------



## Ang2

Why am I getting the horrible feeling that the reason Joe hasnt been back to update, is because little Buzzer has been pts.


----------



## catcoonz

well i also fear the worse for poor Buzzer.
I expected an update by now. you would think rspca could be less strict on rehoming a special cat and with offers of homes already there is no need to pts.
ive had no luck today neither has my friend who works for cp to get any sensible answers.


----------



## merlin12

I dont undesrtand why they are pts, aren´t people in this business supposed to be animal lovers?


----------



## catcoonz

meant to be animal lovers but some just pts.

Joe if you do eventually manage to come back to the forum can you tell me how to get information to adopt Buzzer from the rspca please. ive tried several times today only to be asked whos buzzer then when i explain a CH kitten came in, they dont know what im talking about or rather they pretend not to know.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> well i also fear the worse for poor Buzzer.
> I expected an update by now. you would think rspca could be less strict on rehoming a special cat and with offers of homes already there is no need to pts.
> ive had no luck today neither has my friend who works for cp to get any sensible answers.


Any vet knows what the RSPCA is like. They have said more than once that they no longer concern themselves with strays, and a "special needs" cat would not be considered "rehomeable". And as CC says, she herself would not be considered to be a suitable home. What would be wrong with them saying "He's doing well, we have put him on such and such a diet...we thought he was a bit dehydrated but he's getting better..." etc etc. It is hardly classified information. Certainly if the vets rang they would surely tell THEM what had happened? The fact of giving no info IMHO is a *damage limitation exercise* so the public who pay their wages is not aware that this is what they do. It makes no sense to me...surely if someone off this site - and indeed one at least has experience of CH cats - offers Buzzer a home, then that is* one more space freed up* at RSPCA for another needy cause. 
I hope I am wrong and that he is being cared for, or his owner found him there and took him home, but like the rest of you I have a rotten feeling about this one. Sorry this is a bit of a rant but I am worried, as are many of you guys too.


----------



## Calvine

jill3 said:


> I really hope this little fella is OK.
> Was hoping for some news first thing.
> I thought Joe from the vet surgery was going to help?
> Just writing out cheques for my Xmas donations for Animal charities. I am going to with hold the RSPCA one now until we know if this little one is still a live.
> If anything happens to him I will never give to them again


I used to do fundraising for them but gave up. Stick to the small charities Jill, as, a) they don't have the millions that the RSPCA has and b) they have a non-kill policy except where a vet says the animal has no hope of a happy and painfree life. Celia Hammond are deserving...and other small ones.


----------



## Calvine

juliepage1 said:


> Is this little fellow still unhomed? We live in Dover Kent but have had experience of a CH kitten.Could supply a vet reference if needed.


Unfortunately that will not impress the RSPCA.


----------



## Calvine

jill3 said:


> I really hope this little fella is OK.
> Was hoping for some news first thing.
> I thought Joe from the vet surgery was going to help?
> Just writing out cheques for my Xmas donations for Animal charities. I am going to with hold the RSPCA one now until we know if this little one is still a live.
> If anything happens to him I will never give to them again


Maybe Jo works shifts?? Or maybe she knows the worst and can't bear to let us know? I would certainly have thought that she would be interested enough in Buzzer to contact RSPCA and ask about him, then get back on the site and let us all know.


----------



## AlfiesArk

still no update??? I was hoping we'd have heard and I'm starting to worry for poor buzzer... why does the RSPCA not bloody tell people that are calling that they have him and would be grateful for a loving home for him!!! Like so many others they are constantly telling people they are full and then loving homes come up and they refuse to let the cats go!


----------



## catcoonz

I am beginning to wonder if this post is actually true.
Unless the person i know has forgotten to phone a vet in that area no vets can say either way if they have known this cat.
rspca are also either refusing or actually dont know.
The only info we have is whats posted, nobody else can say anything, now is that due to the cat not actually being with rspca, somebody thinks this is funny against rspca, or am i missing another reason.
I will try again today but it would be nicer to at least have an update from Joe even if the news isnt good.
Its the not knowing that is really annoying now.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> This is whats so upsetting as i know from past experiences trying to save some ponies rspca wont let me give a home they would rather pts.
> i had a 12 acre field with stables nothing in this field but in the next field i have 6 ex race horses and rspca refused me due to having many horses already so pts.
> the fact i spend my life with the horses, have great experience and knowlegde especially with race horses as its my job, and the finances to keep them for life, rspca wasnt interested in anything that mattered, only what animals i already had and all i got was " it will take you all day to care for these", my reply was " i have all day and night to care for them" but still no i wasnt good enough.
> i dont like rspca...... not only for this reason but for many others.
> his cat is doomed, sad to say but i will be very surprised if the poor guy gets a loving home.
> Im not blaming anybody except myself for not coming on the forum earlier.
> I can get cat protection references, vet references etc anything needed to get this cat safe.
> Please try very hard but i wont hold my breath for a happy ending.


For some reason, CC, they hate people with_ a lot_ of animals, despite the fact that if living naturally, animals do tend to live in groups....horses/deer in herds, dogs/wolves in a pack, cats in a colony, poultry in a flock, etc etc. But the rspca assumes that if you have ten cats you will be unable to care for them, it would not matter if you were a millionaire. I do not believe they will rehome Buzzer.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> I am beginning to wonder if this post is actually true.
> Unless the person i know has forgotten to phone a vet in that area no vets can say either way if they have known this cat.
> rspca are also either refusing or actually dont know.
> The only info we have is whats posted, nobody else can say anything, now is that due to the cat not actually being with rspca, somebody thinks this is funny against rspca, or am i missing another reason.
> I will try again today but it would be nicer to at least have an update from Joe even if the news isnt good.
> Its the not knowing that is really annoying now.


Would anyone be enough of a saddo to pull a stunt like that? I did find it odd that Joe/Jo suddenly produced a photo after the kitten had left. And it looked like a fully grown cat. Could be a past member who left with a chip on their shoulder?


----------



## jill3

Calvine said:


> Would anyone be enough of a saddo to pull a stunt like that? I did find it odd that Joe/Jo suddenly produced a photo after the kitten had left. And it looked like a fully grown cat. Could be a past member who left with a chip on their shoulder?


If it is they are bl**dy sick.


----------



## Ang2

Joe last logged on TODAY at 9.11am so she has seen all the very concerned posts and chosen not to answer.

Joe, you could at least put us out of our misery. You made a post on her with an appeal for help in finding this kitten a home. We have all rallied round to help and done the impossible - found him a home!

The least you can do is post the outcome - even if its not what we want to hear!


----------



## spid

catcoonz said:


> I am beginning to wonder if this post is actually true.
> Unless the person i know has forgotten to phone a vet in that area no vets can say either way if they have known this cat.
> rspca are also either refusing or actually dont know.
> The only info we have is whats posted, nobody else can say anything, now is that due to the cat not actually being with rspca, somebody thinks this is funny against rspca, or am i missing another reason.
> I will try again today but it would be nicer to at least have an update from Joe even if the news isnt good.
> Its the not knowing that is really annoying now.


I did begin to wonder that too - especially as I was only 20 mins away. Also she's apparently an RAF Wife but spells her name JoE (not Jo) I know that's not unusual but it's a boys spelling, and we RAF are incredibly rare in this part of the world - it's an Army enclave - I *should* know her hubby. However, one *may* have slipped through my net. But to come on this morning and not post isn't good. COme on Joe - let's be hearing from you.

EDIT:last log on 9:48am


----------



## AlfiesArk

If it is just someones idea of fun it's pretty sick!! Please if you are logging on even if it's bad news let us know! We did what was asked and found a willing home and even a foster if needed and you've not updated us...


----------



## Calvine

Ang2 said:


> Joe last logged on TODAY at 9.11am so she has seen all the very concerned posts and chosen not to answer.
> 
> Joe, you could at least put us out of our misery. You made a post on her with an appeal for help in finding this kitten a home. We have all rallied round to help and done the impossible - found him a home!
> 
> The least you can do is post the outcome - even if its not what we want to hear!


 Is Joe/Jo a he or a she? Is it Jo Em or Joe M? If he or she was on the site this morning then there is something not right if he/she did not post.


----------



## PetloverJo

I think the person exists


----------



## Guest

I think if it is a joke they were well prepared as they thought about where the kitten was taken to and it seemed real but I do think it is bad of them not to give an update or at least say something. Maybe some should make a moderator aware and they can send them a message.


----------



## spid

I too think she exists really - maybe is just shy about posting bad news after we had seemed to get things sorted. She might be embarrassed. But we still need to know what's going on.


----------



## catcoonz

Jo/Joe...whoever you are.
Can i just say a big thankyou for the 2 sleepless nights you have given me at a time when i genuinely was stupid enough to believe this poor cat Buzzer was needing an urgent home.
That you are still logging on to read posts and not replying i do find rather disgusted in you for doing this. You come onto a cat loving forum or should i say an animal loving forum, possibly read the comments on another thread about rspca and just thought you would stir this up.
What you didnt know i have a friend of a good friend who is actually an rspca inspector and to say even she cant find information on buzzer is rather worrying.
You will be pleased (i hope) to read that whilst you was busy wasting my time and pulling heart strings i did get to hear of 2 cats actually urgently needing a home who only had hours to find me otherwise pts lucky for them i now have these in my care. so you wasnt a complete waste of time but still did give me a worrying few sleepless nights.
I do hope however, you can post on your own thread an update.


----------



## catcoonz

spid said:


> I too think she exists really - maybe is just shy about posting bad news after we had seemed to get things sorted. She might be embarrassed. But we still need to know what's going on.


if she is shy to say rspca pts i dont think anybody would be surprised to know that after all rspca are known for not actually helping.
i agree we still would like to know about buzzer.
sometimes mistakes are made and we move on but i cant move on not knowing. what i do find annoying is rspca wont give any information out, now is that due to they cant or wont.


----------



## Calvine

If he or she was online at 9.48 am, then he or she was well aware of the activity on this thread and the trouble people were taking to find a suitable home for this cat. Not to leave a post is shameful, even if he/she is embarrassed at what might have happened, they could post and not bother to use the forum again. If they did use the forum again in the same name no-one would bother to help them anyway. my guess is that we have a troll; what else should one think at such behaviour?


----------



## Ang2

I dont think Joe is a troll. But I do think that little Buzzer has been pts either by the RSPCA or the very vets that Joe works for. 

I cant think of any other explanation as to why someone would not want to update. 

So which is it Joe?????


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> if she is shy to say rspca pts i dont think anybody would be surprised to know that after all rspca are known for not actually helping.
> i agree we still would like to know about buzzer.
> sometimes mistakes are made and we move on but i cant move on not knowing. what i do find annoying is rspca wont give any information out, now is that due to they cant or wont.


CC I am quite sure if the _VET_ rang the RSPCA they would get information and this is what makes me smell a rat. RSPCA would not fob off the vets who had (supposedly) signed this cat over to them. I say supposedly for obvious reasons. Something is not right. Jo/e went online at 9.48 and now knows we are aware of this..maybe he/she had thought we would not find out. Has seen all the comments, the anxiety etc. so any normal person would leave a post, if only to say really sorry no idea the RSPCA would put him to sleep. But surely most vets know how the RSPCA operates? Let's face it, most of US know, so why wouldn't a vet?


----------



## merlin12

Does anyone know a vet?? that can do us the favour of calling as a professional, maybe they will give him/her more info.


----------



## Calvine

merlin12 said:


> Does anyone know a vet?? that can do us the favour of calling as a professional, maybe they will give him/her more info.


One girl did come on the site and say she was a vet, but some of us were not so sure that she really was, she came on as I recall to defend the RSPCA against things which had been said about them.


----------



## jill3

Calvine said:


> One girl did come on the site and say she was a vet, but some of us were not so sure that she really was, she came on as I recall to defend the RSPCA against things which had been said about them.


Isn't there some one on here called vet 2 B?


----------



## MCWillow

jill3 said:


> Isn't there some one on here called vet 2 B?


Yes, but she's a teenager - she wants to be a vet eventually though


----------



## merlin12

MCWillow said:


> Yes, but she's a teenager - she wants to be a vet eventually though


lol, better we don´t involve her then.


----------



## dancemagicdance

Desperately waiting for an update here


----------



## Ang2

Well dont hold your breath!! Joe has logged in a few times to read and chosen (callously) to leave us all guessing.

Its clear little Buzzer has been pts, and that Joe hasnt the balls to face us. Didnt see the point of posting on here looking for a home for him, then dumping him at the RSPCA without giving him even a days respite!

Have a great Christmas Joe!


----------



## Calvine

Ang2 said:


> Well dont hold your breath!! Joe has logged in a few times to read and chosen (callously) to leave us all guessing.
> 
> Its clear little Buzzer has been pts, and that Joe hasnt the balls to face us. Didnt see the point of posting on here looking for a home for him, then dumping him at the RSPCA without giving him even a days respite!
> 
> Have a great Christmas Joe!


Odd that Joe/Jo would not mention the name of the vet practice he/she worked for...they normally like a bit of publicity I'd have thought. And suddenly producing a picture of the cat after it had been signed to the rspca? My cat had photos taken when she was neutered but only because they found something of medical interest, ovarian cysts. Am sure they don't swan around with cameras taking photos of the patients as a general rule. Surely they are too busy for that? As CC said, the whole thing is starting to look really suss.


----------



## catcoonz

Well Joe/Jo.
Thats why you havent replied as you bloody well knew already what had happened to poor Buzzer.
So basically you passed the buck on this poor cat, what did you honestly think i didnt have contacts to find out the truth, well you was wrong there wasnt you.
There is so much i want to say to you but being a public forum i am not allowed to write exactly what i think of you or the rspca.
I just hope you can sleep at night.
Do i blame you.....yes i do and rspca.... neither of you disappointed me and to say im absolutely gutted the way you treated this poor cat is not even touching what i would like to say to you.
To put this politely......I detest both you and rspca.
You already knew that poor Buzzer was pts as soon as he got to rspca.
You knew also there was many homes who could take care or this cat but of course you all ignored this ...... bloody lame excuse to end a cats life.
Is this the end, well no its not so dont sleep peacefully just yet as ive only just started.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Well Joe/Jo.
> Thats why you havent replied as you bloody well knew already what had happened to poor Buzzer.
> So basically you passed the buck on this poor cat, what did you honestly think i didnt have contacts to find out the truth, well you was wrong there wasnt you.
> There is so much i want to say to you but being a public forum i am not allowed to write exactly what i think of you or the rspca.
> I just hope you can sleep at night.
> Do i blame you.....yes i do and rspca.... neither of you disappointed me and to say im absolutely gutted the way you treated this poor cat is not even touching what i would like to say to you.
> To put this politely......I detest both you and rspca.
> You already knew that poor Buzzer was pts as soon as he got to rspca.
> You knew also there was many homes who could take care or this cat but of course you all ignored this ...... bloody lame excuse to end a cats life.
> Is this the end, well no its not so dont sleep peacefully just yet as ive only just started.


CC...the thing that always surprises me is that these lousy people CAN sleep at night...so many people willing to take him, some with CH experience, but no, just kill him. What happened about the RSPCA pledge "never to euthanize a rehomeable animal"? About as believable as their Freedom (ha ha ha) Foods. Pack of lies, and this vet MUST have known what would happen to the cat...I certainly did and so did many others. I bet he didn't get a single bowl of food there. So he'll end up as ashes at Cambridge Crematorium rather than with some family at Christmas. Very kind and caring I must say. All involved should hang their heads in shame; but of course they won't. If anything was needed...it wasn't...this has reaffirmed my hatred of the RSPCA. 
CC and others...I am so sorry that this happened. When will people LEARN not to sign animals over to the RSPCA? It is time we started a campaign to educate people not to will their houses to them, not to donate to them. Without public money they will close down and the smaller_ caring _charities will receive more and put it to better use. Sorry about the rant.


----------



## Calvine

How about a letter to one of the cat magazines expressing our disgust? Pity we did not get the name of the vet.


----------



## Guest

Also what about the poor people who think that the scheme they have to take on animals after their owners have died. The people would naturally think their pets will be well looked after and get a loving home but no a lot will be pts. Disgusting from a so called animal loving charity who a lot of people trust. Also the man who left a huge amount of land to the RSPCA who thought they would protect the wildlife living there - but no they pull down the trees and build on the land leaving a lot of animals without homes. Shame on them - there needs to be something in place to keep an eye on them as they are not accountable to anyone. My rant is over too!


----------



## Calvine

Fiji444 said:


> Also what about the poor people who think that the scheme they have to take on animals after their owners have died. The people would naturally think their pets will be well looked after and get a loving home but no a lot will be pts. Disgusting from a so called animal loving charity who a lot of people trust. Also the man who left a huge amount of land to the RSPCA who thought they would protect the wildlife living there - but no they pull down the trees and build on the land leaving a lot of animals without homes. Shame on them - there needs to be something in place to keep an eye on them as they are not accountable to anyone. My rant is over too!


AND... Fiji, CC...let me tell you (and anyone else who will listen) my own vet has a room upstairs with 12 cats/kittens belonging to the charity I foster for. The fosterers are all FULL and so he, rather than pts, has them at his practice. The other vet I use for my own cats has five cats at home and a "surgery dog" and "surgery cat". All which she would not PTS as they were healthy. Buzzer had survived quite a while - if that _was_ his photo, without the help of the RSPCA so what made them think he was not rehomeable? Would a cat magazine or free paper use this sad and shocking story which, for me, sums up the whole attitude of the RSPCA. Their "digital communicator" did well to "bow out" of PF when she did methinks.


----------



## catcoonz

Joe/Jo...your post at the beginning isnt quite true is it..... We was brought in a stray cat..... exactly what defines a stray cat?
not microchipped does not confirm a stray cat and nothing was ever done to try and trace the owners.
For all you know poor Buzzer could have accidently got out of a loving home and the owner is distraught and trying to find him.
I feel so sorry for the owner if they are sat at home desperately trying to find their cat as they will never know what you or rspca have done.
I hope the owners do find out and hang the lot of you, if this was my pet not microchipped and this happened i would sue the lot of you.
Why wasnt he given a chance of a home, if it didnt work out and was found to be very ill then ok i could understand that but not a possible CH.
To say it was antifreeze poisoning is ridiculous as if that was the case he would have died by himself and not pts.
I do hope you get whats deserved of you and whilst you are having a happy xmas with family just take a few seconds ( say seconds as minutes would be showing you have a heart) to really think and light a candle for poor Buzzer who could have had that special xmas with a family.


----------



## catcoonz

Poor Dear Boy Buzzer.....

RIP Sweet Baby... Im so sorry rspca got to you first.


----------



## Ang2

Well, Im just lost for words.... tears as I write! 

RSPCA - You F***ing B***ards!!!!!

And Joe, you wrote on this forum looking for a home. Did you think you were going to find one in ten minutes?????? Total heartless bunch !


----------



## jill3

Oh God I am in floods!! What absolute rotten B******ds.
Never ever will I donate or have anything to do with the RSPCA again.
The cheque has now been ripped up!! It will go to someone who loves and cares for Animals.
This needs to go in the papers!!
Unforgivable!!!!!!!!


Poor Buzzer R.I.P Little man xx


----------



## dancemagicdance

How utterly awful, I can't even put it into words.  Run free little Buzzer, you gorgeous boy, you deserved much much better.


----------



## buffie

This really is so sad .I am disgusted by the actions of both Joemdub and the RSPCA.
Whilest it doesnt surprise me that the RSPCA PTS a cat which had not even been given a chance,I would have thought that a vet would have been wise enough to know the reputation the RSPCA has and not signed poor Buzzer's death warrant.
Bl**dy disgrace, may they suffer for their actions


----------



## jenniferx

I'm so confused about this thread- I went through the whole thing and can't figure out a) was it a hoax to begin with b) If it's not, who is it that found out that the cat has been destroyed?


----------



## Ang2

I cant help but wonder, like CC has already said, if poor little Buzzer had a loving home, and managed to get out, lost and disorientated. Arent RSPCA supposed to give 7 days for the owner to claim him? Maybe there is some frantic owner walking the streets hearbroken! If I were his owner, I would be suing their god damn arses!


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

Oh God I wish I had read this thread sooner...RIP little one, no-one else can hurt you at the Bridge <3 xxx


----------



## catcoonz

as it happened today, my friend who works for cp has a friend who is an rspca inspector, she asked for her to contact stating a home is available for Buzzer and she will do the home check and references can be given to prove i would make a suitable home for Buzzer.....
Sadly i was told they had already pts.... i wanted to be sure so i contacted rspca ashley heath myself this morning this is how the telephone conversation went:

Me: I have been informed a black & white young cat with possible Ch has been brought into your care, possible name of Buzzer as i believe this is what the vets in Bournemouth named him, can you please tell me more news regarding the cat, around 6 months old.

Who ever answered the phone: Are you the owner.

Me: no, but i am very interested in offering him a life long home.

Reply: Thats good your not the owner as we pts as soon as he arrived. We are not sure what was wrong with him could have been CH but this wasnt proven, so could have been antifreeze poisoning.

Me: If you wasnt sure what was wrong and tests had not been proven due to my knowledge that if it was antifreeze he would have died and not needed to be pts, why was he transferred to you to put him to sleep, why didnt the vets do this.

Reply: Well he was wobbly and didnt use the litter tray when we put him in there so we decided to put him to sleep straight away.

Me: When you asked if i was the owner, are you expecting him to have an owner as i was lead to believe he was a stray.

Reply: any animal without a microchip is classed as a stray, and we didnt try to find the owner.

Me: that is absolutely cruel and upsetting to know, not all my cats are microchipped but they have a loving owner and dont you think there is a possibility that the poor cat managed to escape from the home and an owner is looking for him.

Reply: ive said too much already, if you wish to adopt fill in the adoption forms as we have other cats looking for homes, dont ask for kittens as they find homes easier.

That was the end of the call.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

I feel like ringing them up as his owner, suing them and giving all their money to places like Grace Haven who have to pick up their slack. Sickening


----------



## catcoonz

Phone number is 0300 123 0749.
Receptionist answers the phone between 11.30am - 4pm tuesday - sunday.

They already know the cat as Buzzer, please do phone and im sure they will have a great explaination as to why they pts.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

The worrying thing is that people who aren't in the "loop" and are just regular owners, not signed up to forums etc don't know stuff like this about the RSPCA. Some of the stories I could tell you make me sick, plus there is a thread on Cat Chat with disgusting stories about them.

Is there a way of making it more commonly known to people without any of us rescues getting in trouble?


----------



## catcoonz

Thats where people need to be careful as with all the money rspca have they can sue people for slander.....
If Joe/Jo would like to sue me, please do... i can have newspapers, tv crew waiting outside the court, im sure they would love to know this story.
Oh Damm, just realised you cant do me for slander as this story is in fact true, as told by one of your very own employers and somebody who works in a vet in bournemouth.:dita:


----------



## egyptianreggae

This is all absolutely sickening.


----------



## moonstone

I read through this thread yesterday but i knew that sadly this would be the outcomerspca PTS as sonon as an animal reaches their shelter..they do not bother to try to find an owner or give 7 days (which is the law as regard to strays)they just want to rid of asap
I foster for a small local rescue and it is well known that this is the result if you hand over any animal to rspca
The rescue takes in stray/unwanted animals (cats/kittens/dogs/horses)to save them from rspca and certain death at their bloodstained hands.
NEVER GIVE AN ANIMAL TO RSPCA!! they will KILL IT
DO NOT give them money/donations as this will encourage them to keep on killing!
Instead support your local rescue that has a NO KILL policy
RIP Buzzer you deserved better poor little innocent kitten.
I have 14 cats all of them were rescuessome cruelty cases who were saved from the rspca,s clutches by the rescue and adopted out to me one little boy had been set on fire by his previous owner as he was no longer wantedand the rescue nursed him better...if rspca had got him he would have been dead as soon as he reached Harmsworth (my nearest rspca shelter)
I hope that a lesson had been learned from this very sad case and that rspca are exposed for the killing machine that they really are


----------



## merlin12

Yes lets do things differently and help out shelters that want to make a difference. To cut a long story short the OP just handed a cat to be pts and it wasn´t that nobody wanted him . It shows that they just look at numbers, not at the living creatures that need care and attention, this is incredibly upseting.


----------



## moonstone

Catscooz would you be able to write to Celia Hammond with this sad tale? she used to sit on the board of rspca but resigned as she did not agree with their policiesshe may be able to get some answers for you.
I feel so angry that a poor little innocent kitten has been brutally killed for no reasonyou have my sympathies.
If i lived nearer their HQ Horsham,Sussex i would be outside waving a protest banner now


----------



## Cookieandme

I just posted on their FB page - althought I doubt it will be there long.


Nope didn't last long


----------



## Guest

Here is an alternative Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/WE-HATE-RSPCA/270294499586?fref=ts

Why don't we all write a letter/email to the RSPCA HQ expressing our disgust and how they can justify such actions. Sadly it is not the first time and certainly won't be the last. They do need a governing body who oversees them as they think they are above the law.


----------



## Ang2

We need to get one of the national papers interested. Headline:

HEARTLESS MURDERING RSPCA


----------



## catcoonz

Im already putting together a letter to HQ but i doubt this will do any good.
Im sure they will come up with a good excuse, the cat had other things wrong with it. Sadly we dont have his medical records but maybe Joe/Jo working at the vet could easily provide this to us... In would then be one step closer to forgiving you Joe/Jo..... if not i will try other ways.
Actually ive just had an idea.


----------



## Calvine

jill3 said:


> Oh God I am in floods!! What absolute rotten B******ds.
> Never ever will I donate or have anything to do with the RSPCA again.
> The cheque has now been ripped up!! It will go to someone who loves and cares for Animals.
> This needs to go in the papers!!
> Unforgivable!!!!!!!!
> 
> Poor Buzzer R.I.P Little man xx


But the thing is, as CC suggested, they did not give him TIME to be found by his owners. Or did the owners phone Joemdub's vet and were told nothing as they knew they had signed his death certificate. It has ruined my day, and yesterday. Well, I would like to put an ad in the local Bournemouth free paper so his owners know what happened. They may of course be looking for him still. If the vets would not say anything and the RSPCA also, how were they supposed to find him?


----------



## catcoonz

I will do all i can to try and trace the owner.
Yes i will write a letter to Celia Hammond this evening.


----------



## Ang2

Calvine said:


> But the thing is, as CC suggested, they did not give him TIME to be found by his owners. Or did the owners phone Joemdub's vet and were told nothing as they knew they had signed his death certificate. It has ruined my day, and yesterday. Well, I would like to put an ad in the local Bournemouth free paper so his owners know what happened. They may of course be looking for him still. If the vets would not say anything and the RSPCA also, how were they supposed to find him?


Has anyone taken a copy of Buzzers photo? Having trouble with my pc. Will need photo to run an advert.


----------



## catcoonz

Ive got buzzers photo as ive posted in other sections of the forum today. xx


----------



## we love bsh's

Well just read this im horrified.

Yes would be great to see some shame darken the door of the RSPCA.Get your nuts together and hit em where it hurts.


----------



## Ang2

Am presently scouring the internet for lost cats in bournemouth matching his photo/description. Can we all search.... my pc very slow tonight.


----------



## we love bsh's

Ang2 said:


> Am presently scouring the internet for lost cats in bournemouth matching his photo/description. Can we all search.... my pc very slow tonight.


If an owner was traced thats going to open a whole new can of worms,would love to see a owner come forward and open a can of whoop as$ on the RSPCA


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> I will do all i can to try and trace the owner.
> Yes i will write a letter to Celia Hammond this evening.


The owners may have gone off for a couple of days to deliver Xmas presents to family up north and the little guy got out while being fed by a cat sitter or neighbour. That would not have happened at Celia Hammond; they CARE. My own little charity that I foster for has just done major surgery on a kitten whose eye had been so badly infected it could not be saved. This is not a wealthy charity, they had an appeal to pay for his op and aftercare and he's now A1 OK. He still has one good eye and has been neutered and vax given so he's all set for his new home. There was never any question of killing him, it was not considered. Not once.


----------



## Guest

I personally think 7 days is not enough to wait for an owner to find their pet. I think it should be at least 2 weeks because if they are on holiday they may not be able to do anything until they get home and as a lot of people go on holiday for at least that amount of time they may not find their pet and it may have been pts. The RSPCA are breaking the law if they do not wait at least 7 days and I think the law should be changed. Something needs to be done about the RSPCA as it is a disgrace. I want nothing to do with them and I know so many other people feel the same. Because they are so big they think they can do anything. What if a doctor behaved the way they did?


----------



## Jenna500

I've been looking - thought i might have found him :

Lost Cat Domestic Short Hair Weymouth Wyke Regis By All Saints School Dorset

But on closer inspection I don't think it is. Buzzer has a bit of white at the base of his left ear, which this guy doesn't have.

Still looking ...


----------



## we love bsh's

Jenna500 said:


> I've been looking - thought i might have found him :
> 
> Lost Cat Domestic Short Hair Weymouth Wyke Regis By All Saints School Dorset
> 
> But on closer inspection I don't think it is. Buzzer has a bit of white at the base of his left ear, which this guy doesn't have.
> 
> Still looking ...


That pic the OP put up though may not have been the actual cat


----------



## Jenna500

we love bsh's said:


> That pic the OP put up though may not have been the actual cat


That's true. In which case, we don't have much of a chance really, do we?


----------



## we love bsh's

Im confused as to if this cat was handed in by owned or someone who found it.


----------



## Ang2

Joemdub said:


> We are a vets in Bournemouth in Dorset.
> 
> We were bought in a stray young cat/kitten last Friday night by a member of the public. He was treated initally for suspected anti-freeze poisoning, due to the nurological symptoms that he was displaying of being uncoordinated, and tremoring. However, with passing time his tremors and wobbling have not resolved and we are now wondering if this could actually be cerebella hypoplasia.
> 
> We hate to see young healthy cats put to sleep because no one wants them, but unfortunately the rehoming shelter that we use would be unlikely to take him on for rehoming due to this condition, and sadly he is now on borrowed time.
> 
> We wondered whether anyone on this forum may be willing to give this delightful little chap a home in time for Christmas?
> 
> He is black and white, less than six months old, a little skitty and nervous at the moment, but enjoys his cuddles, and with the right home will make someone a really lovely pet.
> 
> If anyone out there is interested, please pm us with your details and we will get back to you as soon as possible.


Just wondering why a vet would say all this about a cat that needed to be pts straight away!!


----------



## dancemagicdance

Just a thought but could we start some kind of petition to present to the RSPCA? Maybe some kind of 'Justice for Buzzer' petition, if we could get enough signatures then we may be able to actually change something but the main thing is it would raise awareness about their cruel practices and law breaking.


----------



## we love bsh's

Ang2 said:


> Just wondering why a vet would say all this about a cat that needed to be pts straight away!!


If this jo person works at the vets then surely she would have know what the RSPCA would do. Why didnt they put it to sleep 

So it was a member of the public who handed in the cat not the owner oh dear that cat probably does have a owner.


----------



## Ang2

Does anyone know the best local paper in the area? We need to run a story


----------



## merlin12

Does anyone have any contacts in a newspaper. It would be good to make some noice. Atleast Buzzer's death should not be in vain, maybe we can change things.


----------



## we love bsh's

Ang2 said:


> Does anyone know the best local paper in the area? We need to run a story


great idea best chance of the owner coming farward.

CC make a note of the dates of everything you know so far.
If they did put the cat to sleep and did not wait 7 days with or with out tracing a owner they must be breaking a law,what will they try say? The animal was suffering so we pts.That wont wash if owner comes forward with vets reports stating the condition was managable.


----------



## we love bsh's

Ang2 said:


> Does anyone know the best local paper in the area? We need to run a story


this any good?

Contact the Bournemouth Daily Echo


----------



## catcoonz

I dont need to take notes, Ive PRINTED the whole thread out to send to rspca HQ, plus anywhere else i think would do some good.
Oh yes and ive also printed the public message section aswell.


----------



## Calvine

we love bsh's said:


> If this jo person works at the vets then surely she would have know what the RSPCA would do. Why didnt they put it to sleep
> 
> So it was a member of the public who handed in the cat not the owner oh dear that cat probably does have a owner.


WE all knew what the RSPCA would do, so I am totally sure that the vet would know. The owner may well still be looking for him and phoning round all the local vets. I wonder what Joe/Jo's vet will say when someone rings and asks if a b/w kitten was handed in? I think they knew what would happen to him when they signed him over poor little chap.


----------



## we love bsh's

Calvine said:


> WE all knew what the RSPCA would do, so I am totally sure that the vet would know. The owner may well still be looking for him and phoning round all the local vets. I wonder what Joe/Jo's vet will say when someone rings and asks if a b/w kitten was handed in? I think they knew what would happen to him when they signed him over poor little chap.


Yes agree but why didnt they just pts themselfs


----------



## catcoonz

If you read the first post Joemdub has stated Buzzer is a healthy cat....


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> If you read the first post Joemdub has stated Buzzer is a healthy cat....


Tbh bit baffled but one reason could be that the vet couldnt face putting the healthy cat to sleep so he was passed to rspca to do their dirty work.That sounds pants but its the best i can think of.


----------



## Ang2

Why post on a forum looking for a home, then hand him to be pts before anyone has had chance to reply.

Buzzer had a home before the day was out!


----------



## jill3

The sad thing is this little kitten could also belong to Children. It's bad enough when us Adults loose our pets but when it's a child then it's really heart Breaking.
Sad thing is if this little kitten was a pedigree he would be still here.
They can sell them and make money.


----------



## moonstone

Knowing what i do about rspca they will NOT answer any complaintsthe only thing that they really hate is PUBLICITY!! so get the press involvedlobby your MP,s write to the daily papers letters pages..let them know that handing a pet tp respca is a death sentence
They hate bad publicity and will try their best to do a damage limitation exercise using excuses such as the kitten was sick/too ill to survive/no one would home it etc.
If you live near Horsham HQ then make some large banners and go protest outside making as much noise as you can,that should get the press down


----------



## Calvine

jill3 said:


> The sad thing is this little kitten could also belong to Children. It's bad enough when us Adults loose our pets but when it's a child then it's really heart Breaking.
> Sad thing is if this little kitten was a pedigree he would be still here.
> They can sell them and make money.


It did occur to me that they sent him to RSPCA knowing what would happen so that they themselves would not have to pay to have him collected and taken to Cambridge and cremated. How come they thought it "might have been anti-freeze poisoning"? If he _was_ a CH kitten, someone owned him because they did not mind having a "special needs" kitten, unlike our good friends. I am cmpletely shocked and horrified at the outcome, though not actually one bit surprised. And I'm sure that Jo/e did NOTHING to try and get him back, which, being vets I'm sure they could have done.


----------



## Calvine

Ang2 said:


> Why post on a forum looking for a home, then hand him to be pts before anyone has had chance to reply.
> 
> Buzzer had a home before the day was out!


The thing I find really sad is that he will never know how hard we tried for him...he was just taken away by a uniform to be killed. I can't bear to think about it.


----------



## Staysee

Im hitting twitter, thats a big place nowadays!


I am truly disgusted at this, in tears and cannot believe whats happened to this poor cat!


----------



## Staysee

I have tweeted and included the rspca's twitter.


I have facebooked on my own facebook about avoiding it, shall now find the RSPCA's facebook and do a post.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

If anyone has any ideas on what to do please let me know, I have just set up a new facebook page if everyone on here could "Like" it for me, its just called "Justice For Buzzer" please feel free to post anything you like and any stories about the RSPCA and how useless they are. You never know...

Thanks


----------



## we love bsh's

Staysee said:


> I have tweeted and included the rspca's twitter.
> 
> I have facebooked on my own facebook about avoiding it, shall now find the RSPCA's facebook and do a post.


wow go staysee..can this thread get linked to it some how so people can read the story if they want? Im rubbish i dont know how it works.


----------



## we love bsh's

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> If anyone has any ideas on what to do please let me know, I have just set up a new facebook page if everyone on here could "Like" it for me, its just called "Justice For Buzzer" please feel free to post anything you like and any stories about the RSPCA and how useless they are. You never know...
> 
> Thanks


Great. but sorry dont have fb.


----------



## MCWillow

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> If anyone has any ideas on what to do please let me know, I have just set up a new facebook page if everyone on here could "Like" it for me, its just called "Justice For Buzzer" please feel free to post anything you like and any stories about the RSPCA and how useless they are. You never know...
> 
> Thanks


Just 'liked' this page.


----------



## MCWillow

Sorry posted on the wall twice - didnt see it the first time :blush:


----------



## Staysee

Have liked the page and getting some friends to do it too!


----------



## jill3

Liked the page!


----------



## dancemagicdance

Have liked the FB page. Got a few likes for suggesting a petition, is anyone any good with words that can set it up? I'm happy to set one up online but I'm not great with words! If someone writes a good description of what's happened then I'll put it on, if not then I'll try write something and post it here for editing before I start anything!


----------



## Staysee

I could write something?


----------



## jill3

dancemagicdance said:


> Have liked the FB page. Got a few likes for suggesting a petition, is anyone any good with words that can set it up? I'm happy to set one up online but I'm not great with words! If someone writes a good description of what's happened then I'll put it on, if not then I'll try write something and post it here for editing before I start anything!


Their is a petition site Care2 - largest online community for healthy and green living, human rights and animal welfare. You can put a petition on here and it can go round the world! Facebook, twitter and the rest.
If you have time have a look.


----------



## Guest

I have liked the page. I would like to post a link I found on here about the RSPCA which has other bad things they have done and has a petition attached to it. I won't if you don't want me to.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

Fiji444 said:


> I have liked the page. I would like to post a link I found on here about the RSPCA which has other bad things they have done and has a petition attached to it. I won't if you don't want me to.


Please please do, it might be too late for Buzzer, but the page should be used to stop it from happening again anyway we can. Please feel free to post anything on there

I think its also good if we can mention other cases so people don't think its an isolated incident. I feel bad for people giving them a monthly donation and not knowing what we know...it's like their just lying to people, so frustrating.


----------



## Izzie

This is so sad. I'll be cancelling my standing order to the RSPCA immediately. I'd like to donate the money to another animal charity instead so would be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

Izzie said:


> This is so sad. I'll be cancelling my standing order to the RSPCA immediately. I'd like to donate the money to another animal charity instead so would be grateful for any suggestions.


Grace Haven, there's a lot of info about them on here and catcoonz is always one of the first to reply and help! Fully deserving cause. I've also heard only good things about Cats Protection League (especially with regards to picking up RSPCA slack) but this might just be the Northampton branch


----------



## dancemagicdance

Staysee said:


> I could write something?


Yes that would be great  Then either you or I could post it on the site that jill3 has posted and we can all spread it as far and wide as possible.

What has happened with poor Buzzer is awful but if we can do this and stop even one animal being handed over to them to be pts unnecessarily then I like to think that his death will not have been in vain.


----------



## Staysee

dancemagicdance said:


> Yes that would be great  Then either you or I could post it on the site that jill3 has posted and we can all spread it as far and wide as possible.
> 
> What has happened with poor Buzzer is awful but if we can do this and stop even one animal being handed over to them to be pts unnecessarily then I like to think that his death will not have been in vain.


I'll do it tomorrow now as i have been up since ooooh 5am! haha so i kinda need sleep, but the buzzer thing woke me up for while, but now im feeling it, shall do it tomorrow though!


----------



## catcoonz

Izzie said:


> This is so sad. I'll be cancelling my standing order to the RSPCA immediately. I'd like to donate the money to another animal charity instead so would be grateful for any suggestions.


CaninoAnimalRescue, she is wonderful and does a better job than me and i know donations are very tight and she is struggling.
Its so nice to be considered but people have already been so generous and im managing financially for the next few years. xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Cats protection are also a good cause but i know they have alot of money in the bank which they dont use.
If anybody would like to donate funds please do consider smaller run rescues as these are the people who fund the rescue's themselves and do need the funds more than the bigger well known rescues. x


----------



## merlin12

Can anyone write to a newspaper? They normally have sections readers can post their opinions and it is a good way for the rspca to know that we wont accept their horrible act quietly.


----------



## catcoonz

unfortunately i dont feel we have written proof, rspca confirmed by telephone to me so basically its my word against theirs, but if anybody does wish to contact for confirmation please feel free.
Im writing to head office and hope to get a reply but wont be that disappointed if they ignore me.
sadly i will need to use the information from joe/jo as this is what started it off and they have failed to communicate with me.
rspca will have evidence from myself as to whats happened but i expect a reply if i get one to say the cat was suffering more than expected...thats what they always say to cover themselves.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

I had to join this forum just to post my deepest condolences and absolute disgust over the treatment of this gorgeous little kitten. I'm going to be writing to some local papers around here in Suffolk (I'm a journalist to be) to get the word out all over the place and stop it happening to more innocent beauties!


----------



## Ang2

dancemagicdance said:


> Yes that would be great  Then either you or I could post it on the site that jill3 has posted and we can all spread it as far and wide as possible.
> 
> What has happened with poor Buzzer is awful but if we can do this and stop even one animal being handed over to them to be pts unnecessarily then I like to think that his death will not have been in vain.


How about this:

JUSTICE FOR LITTLE BUZZER - MURDERED BY RSPCA

Little Buzzer, a black and white moggie, was found wandering the streets in Bournemouth and handed in to the local vets. The vets first thought that he had been poisoned, but then felt sure that he was suffering with Cerebella Hypopasia. CH cats can live a very normal and happy life, although the condition makes them wobble a litte when walking. CH cats are extra specially cuddly and affectionate.

The vets in question, advertised for a home for little Buzzer - but within hours after advertising they signed his death warrant, in handing him into the RSPCA. The advertisement, however, touched the hearts of many, and little Buzzer was offered several forever loving homes. To everyone's horror, the RSPCA had immediately euthanised Buzzer, not even giving him a chance, or the required 7 day period to see if his owner or a new home could be found.

Despite the fact that, by law, the RSPCA have to wait 7 days to try and reunite an animal or find a new home, they (RSPCA) think they are a law unto themselves!

Sadly, this practice is carried out on a daily basis, and the organisation we once respected and trusted with the lives and welfare of animals, are hoarding their £Millions in the bank, and murdering thousands of innocent animals without giving them a chance.

The RSPCA need to be held accountable for their actions. Please help stop this from ever happening again. Poor Buzzer may have a frantic, distraught owner, still looking for him.


----------



## catcoonz

Welcome to the forum.
Sorry you had to read this sad thread regarding Buzzer.
Whats annoying mostly is the thread started by trying to find a home for whats described as a possible CH but a healthy cat, this is whats upsetting.
I dont understand how a cat can be looking for a home, being healthy as described but then being pts...very confusing.
Sure if the cat was suffering thats a completely differnet story and nobody would wish for the cat to suffer needlessly but to say its healthy then pts is very upsetting.
rspca gets away with too much of this and its about time its stopped, if more people opened their eyes to what happens when they hand over a loved pet to rspca then hopefully more cats can be saved.


----------



## Ang2

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> I had to join this forum just to post my deepest condolences and absolute disgust over the treatment of this gorgeous little kitten. I'm going to be writing to some local papers around here in Suffolk (I'm a journalist to be) to get the word out all over the place and stop it happening to more innocent beauties!


Welcome to the forums Kerry, and thank you for your support.


----------



## catcoonz

Im sure once head office reads the printed facts they are going to be boiling.
cant wait for a reply from them to see exactly how they worm their way out of this.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

I genuinely had a nightmare last night thinking about poor Buzzer. My Auntie had a CH cat that lived to the ripe old age of 19 and led a perfectly normal life. They said he just had the sweetest personality and couldn't stop cuddling someone. I'm just horrified at the treatment this little angel got. 

When our dog reached the age of 12 she started to get really bad Authritis and couldn't walk and stopped eating. We visited the RSPCA to see if they would rehome her, but my father and I got a really bad feeling about the place so we left as soon as possible. It's good to know that she was able to go to a specialist no-kill shelter with people who had had experience with Authritis. Sadly she passed away naturally around half a year later, but it was through natural causes, and we always visited when we could.

I'm sure little Buzzer is in a better place now, in a world where "trusted" organisations don't pts innocent animals because they can.


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly little Buzzer could have had a longer life in a loving home, even if it was only for a short time he would have got to be loved and had a family for christmas. we will never know now.


----------



## Ang2

Soon as we get the petition up and running, we should start a new thread titled Justice for Buzzer.

CC dont worry about your word against theirs! YOUR word is every bit as good as theirs. Also the vets said he was healthy.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

I'm going to share the Facebook page tomorrow during the day when people will see it and hopefully some more people will join and see what is happening with the RSPCA.


----------



## catcoonz

Staysee has started a Justice for Buzzer thread in cat chat section, but i think this will be moved to rescue very soon.


----------



## catcoonz

There are alot of newspaper articles regarding rspca putting down cats which has only been in their care for an hour. This is so sad, we need to ensure rspca holds animals for the legal time but hopefully get this changed to 14 days, rspca really should be doing this to peoples pets.


----------



## Miri

egyptianreggae said:


> This is all absolutely sickening.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## dancemagicdance

Ang2 said:


> How about this:
> 
> JUSTICE FOR LITTLE BUZZER - MURDERED BY RSPCA
> 
> Little Buzzer, a black and white moggie, was found wandering the streets in Bournemouth and handed in to the local vets. The vets first thought that he had been poisoned, but then felt sure that he was suffering with Cerebella Hypopasia. CH cats can live a very normal and happy life, although the condition makes them wobble a litte when walking. CH cats are extra specially cuddly and affectionate.
> 
> The vets in question, advertised for a home for little Buzzer - but within hours after advertising they signed his death warrant, in handing him into the RSPCA. The advertisement, however, touched the hearts of many, and little Buzzer was offered several forever loving homes. To everyone's horror, the RSPCA had immediately euthanised Buzzer, not even giving him a chance, or the required 7 day period to see if his owner or a new home could be found.
> 
> Despite the fact that, by law, the RSPCA have to wait 7 days to try and reunite an animal or find a new home, they (RSPCA) think they are a law unto themselves!
> 
> Sadly, this practice is carried out on a daily basis, and the organisation we once respected and trusted with the lives and welfare of animals, are hoarding their £Millions in the bank, and murdering thousands of innocent animals without giving them a chance.
> 
> The RSPCA need to be held accountable for their actions. Please help stop this from ever happening again. Poor Buzzer may have a frantic, distraught owner, still looking for him.


That's great  Since Staysee was going to write something too, I'll wait 'till tomorrow and see if she maybe wants to add anything to this? Or if anyone else has any tweaks or things they want to add so that we're all in agreement. (Or as close to agreement as we can be on here! rrr: ) If you don't mind, I might tone it down slightly and add a bit more detail(by tone down I just mean I might take out some of the emotive language so that it's a bit less tabloidy - not quite what I mean but I'm not sure how else to say it! Sorry  ) I think if we state the facts that we have, it'll be quite easy for people to make up their own minds.

I'll get the petition set up tomorrow afternoon or evening. It would be good if we could all collaborate so that we are happy to spread the word and use it to let people know what the RSPCA are really like.

Is everyone happy with using Care2 - largest online community for healthy and green living, human rights and animal welfare. ? Or does anyone know any better sites? I was also considering the 'causes' app on facebook, because I have seen petitions with a lot of signatures on fb that always seem to come from that app.

All opinions welcome, I just want to do all I can to get the word out to try prevent this happening again.


----------



## Miri

My son and I have both liked the facebook page. 

What happened to Buzzer is unacceptable and I really feel for catcoonz, going through all that anxiety and waiting, only to be informed that Buzzer had been pts.


----------



## Cookieandme

Izzie said:


> This is so sad. I'll be cancelling my standing order to the RSPCA immediately. I'd like to donate the money to another animal charity instead so would be grateful for any suggestions.


I am sure there would be independent charities in your area who could benefit


----------



## Ian B

Izzie said:


> This is so sad. I'll be cancelling my standing order to the RSPCA immediately. I'd like to donate the money to another animal charity instead so would be grateful for any suggestions.


If/when you do cancel your donation to the RSPCA, be prepared for regular *begging phone calls* asking you to reconsider for quite some time afterwards. In my case these calls came *at least* once a year for the best part of 5 years, tho' to be fair I've not had one for about a year now so maybe the penny has finally dropped with them.

What really stuck in my craw was the RSPCA using a 3rd party company to make these calls on their behalf, and said company being quite upfront about saying how much they were being paid to do it, which at the time, iirc, was around £20k. That money basically came from the donations before any of it went on helping animals, and while £20k might not be a lot in the scheme of things, it'd still be better spent on animal welfare, which is the whole point of donating in the first place.

If you don't hang up straight away, the spiel is something to behold, they'll ask you to restart donating at the same amount as when you cancelled, then after each refusal the amount requested will drop slightly. I think on one call it got down to 50p a month before they gave up.

Ian


----------



## Ang2

Ian B said:


> If/when you do cancel your donation to the RSPCA, be prepared for regular *begging phone calls* asking you to reconsider for quite some time afterwards. In my case these calls came *at least* once a year for the best part of 5 years, tho' to be fair I've not had one for about a year now so maybe the penny has finally dropped with them.
> 
> What really stuck in my craw was the RSPCA using a 3rd party company to make these calls on their behalf, and said company being quite upfront about saying how much they were being paid to do it, which at the time, iirc, was around £20k. That money basically came from the donations before any of it went on helping animals, and while £20k might not be a lot in the scheme of things, it'd still be better spent on animal welfare, which is the whole point of donating in the first place.
> 
> If you don't hang up straight away, the spiel is something to behold, they'll ask you to restart donating at the same amount as when you cancelled, then after each refusal the amount requested will drop slightly. I think on one call it got down to 50p a month before they gave up.
> 
> Ian


Interesting, because they asked me for £8 a month!!! How many people can afford that? I made it clear to them that if I had £8 spare, I would rather take on another rescue and that £8 would go towards monthly insurance!


----------



## catcoonz

Ive been in the past asked to donate £15 a month direct debit.
wont say what i told them but they never called again.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

If anybody wanted to be made an admin on the facebook page then just let me know, I'm struggling to match up forum screen names with real names !


----------



## catcoonz

I dont use Fb but im doing justice for Buzzer another way.


----------



## PrettyKittyMylo

This is disgraceful what they did to Buzzer the poor the mite.
I have liked the Facebook page  and will spread it around.
Keeps us updated on any reply you get back for Head office (if they decide to reply).


----------



## Ang2

No way should anyone donate to help fill their fridge up with drugs to euthanise! That drug must be their biggest monthly purchase!


----------



## dancemagicdance

Ok I have made the petition

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/185/739/632/justice-for-buzzer/

please sign and share  I can still edit it if anyone wants anything changed.


----------



## catcoonz

went to sign but got a blank page, has something gone wrong. xx


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue

I've just signed the petition and will share on my facebook page (rescue page and personal page)

I've been reading this thread the last couple of days and I've been in tears every time.

Poor Buzzers life was cut short for no reason at all.
The rspca and the vets he was handed in to should be ashamed of themselves, they are both to blame for this.

I want to say though....all the people who offered him a home and all the people fighting to get justice for him....you're all amazing people with such big hearts, I'm sure Buzzer is looking down and knows there are at least some people here who care x x x


----------



## catcoonz

I wish poor Buzzer was handed into another rescue or vets, then he would still be here waiting for his new home.
Im still in shock that the poor boy has gone, such a waste of a young life.
Thankyou for all your support, i know we cant change rspca but hopefully we can make them a better rescue..... well we can hope anyway.


----------



## Lulus mum

Yesterday I read the beginning posts up to where he was offered a loving home by C.C.
I am absolutely gutted to read what happened but not surprised.
I worked for a very small rescue as a volunteer and we never had any positive experiences with the R.S.P.C.A but so many negative ones

We were contacted one day by one of their drivers who had picked up 2 adult cats and 4 kittens found on a tip.
He was a taking them to be PTS -he told us that quite openly-unless we would take them 
Needless to say we did 
They were beautiful and the 2 adults found a home together-I still have the book with their photos in -which we used every time we fund raised to show people what we did 

signed



The conversation that C.C. printed was just beyond belief.
What a tragic end to what could have been a happy life for Buzzer.
Will sign petition now.
Something needs to be done as the R S P C A think they are above the law and it sickens me.
Maureen

I hope that poor little Buzzer has met many friends at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## dancemagicdance

catcoonz said:


> went to sign but got a blank page, has something gone wrong. xx


Have you got it to work yet? Not sure why it would do that


----------



## Calvine

Let them spend £8 a month on cat food out of their donated millions, they have the cheek of the Devil himself, eh?


----------



## PetloverJo

catcoonz said:


> as it happened today, my friend who works for cp has a friend who is an rspca inspector, she asked for her to contact stating a home is available for Buzzer and she will do the home check and references can be given to prove i would make a suitable home for Buzzer.....
> Sadly i was told they had already pts.... i wanted to be sure so i contacted rspca ashley heath myself this morning this is how the telephone conversation went:
> 
> Me: I have been informed a black & white young cat with possible Ch has been brought into your care, possible name of Buzzer as i believe this is what the vets in Bournemouth named him, can you please tell me more news regarding the cat, around 6 months old.
> 
> Who ever answered the phone: Are you the owner.
> 
> Me: no, but i am very interested in offering him a life long home.
> 
> Reply: Thats good your not the owner as we pts as soon as he arrived. We are not sure what was wrong with him could have been CH but this wasnt proven, so could have been antifreeze poisoning.
> 
> Me: If you wasnt sure what was wrong and tests had not been proven due to my knowledge that if it was antifreeze he would have died and not needed to be pts, why was he transferred to you to put him to sleep, why didnt the vets do this.
> 
> Reply: Well he was wobbly and didnt use the litter tray when we put him in there so we decided to put him to sleep straight away.
> 
> Me: When you asked if i was the owner, are you expecting him to have an owner as i was lead to believe he was a stray.
> 
> Reply: any animal without a microchip is classed as a stray, and we didnt try to find the owner.
> 
> Me: that is absolutely cruel and upsetting to know, not all my cats are microchipped but they have a loving owner and dont you think there is a possibility that the poor cat managed to escape from the home and an owner is looking for him.
> 
> Reply: ive said too much already, if you wish to adopt fill in the adoption forms as we have other cats looking for homes, dont ask for kittens as they find homes easier.
> 
> That was the end of the call.


This is terrible they didn't even have him 24 hrs that is sickening. I thought the vets had already come to the conclusion that it wasn't anti freeze poisoning.

How very very sad.


----------



## Calvine

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I've just signed the petition and will share on my facebook page (rescue page and personal page)
> 
> I've been reading this thread the last couple of days and I've been in tears every time.
> 
> Poor Buzzers life was cut short for no reason at all.
> The rspca and the vets he was handed in to should be ashamed of themselves, they are both to blame for this.
> 
> I want to say though....all the people who offered him a home and all the people fighting to get justice for him....you're all amazing people with such big hearts, I'm sure Buzzer is looking down and knows there are at least some people here who care x x x


We are all totally gutted that this little chap was taken off to be killed by a uniform without knowing that we had spent hours worrying about him and hoping for a happy result and a home for Christmas, which is what the vets said they wanted. they never implied that he was_ unrehomeable_ thro illness. . Those of us in the know did however realise when we heard he had gone to the RSPCA that the outcome would be a sad one. RIP little guy, you deserved better but we tried, we really did try. And the vet MUST have known what was in store for him. Do we know yet who they are?


----------



## Ally-Kats

I've just read the entire thread and it's heartbreaking to think that Buzzer could have had a loving home and a happy life. Sadly from what I have read on this forum I no longer have any respect for the RSPCA. Twenty six years ago my then cat Gizmo came home with a baby rabbit, we got it from him and it had no injuries, so I took it to the RSPCA (after trying to locate it's owner) the lady said that as it was so young they would have to pts, I was horrified and said no way was that happening and so I traipsed to the other end of town to our local pet shop for advice, the lady there said she had milk she could feed it and possibly find a foster mum. Anyway I went back a little while later and the lady told me the rabbit had survived and was happy and healthy. I'm so glad that I didn't let the RSPCA have it, they were too quick to sign the death warrant, seems they still are. RIP little Buzzer xx


----------



## catcoonz

Lucky for the rabbit then.
We dont know yet who the vets are but hopefully tomorrow they will be traced.


----------



## Calvine

Try again CC. it worked for me!! Let's get as many signatures as possible.


----------



## catcoonz

i will keep trying, ive found him now but when i click to sign here nothing happens but a blank page.
either im doing something wrong or laptop is being awkward..... dont worry Buzzer will get signed by me even if it takes all night. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's

blank page for me too


----------



## buffie

I got right through to the point where you "sign now" when I clicked on the button nothing _seemed _ to happen


----------



## sarahecp

Just caught up with this thread 

Im in tears  its heartbreaking and devastating  and to think that Buzzer could be in his forever home now 

RIP Buzzer, run free at the bridge little man xx

As for the RSPCA  they are heartless murdering b*****ds 

I have signed the petition, liked the FB page and shared on FB and Twitter.


----------



## Lulus mum

keep trying with the petition signing-I got a blank page first time but managed to get it the second time
Maureen


----------



## sarahecp

It took me a few times before I got to sign it, thought it was my laptop playing up as PF kept on freezing too, I did a re-boot and it worked.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

I've signed and shared the petition through both Facebook and Twitter and will be posting it on some other various forums, too.


----------



## we love bsh's

Nope still not working tried 3 times


----------



## Jiskefet

I signed it, too.


----------



## buffie

Signed at last


----------



## catcoonz

JOEMDUB...... Ive finally found you at long last..... was a bit of a mission but i did have my suspicions when i contacted the vet you work at and funnily enough whilst chatting i was suddenly asked for a name of the cat...well once i said Buzzer somebody was very rude and hung up on me and i wanted to say thankyou (not).
Little Buzzer will rest in peace as he has many people who already adore this poor soul, shame he didnt get to know how many people love him but i do hope he is watching down on us.

I hope if you have learnt nothing that you are able to change the vet surgery you work at into never handing any animals to rspca again...any other rescue is fine but rspca is a no...thats what you can do for Buzzer, if you would be so kind.
Dont worry im not a nasty cow and i wont name you, lucky im not a cow isnt it otherwise i would be pts.


----------



## we love bsh's

still not workin for me


----------



## catcoonz

keep trying, maybe so many people are signing we cant get through. xx
i still trying aswell lol. xx


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> JOEMDUB...... Ive finally found you at long last..... was a bit of a mission but i did have my suspicions when i contacted the vet you work at and funnily enough whilst chatting i was suddenly asked for a name of the cat...well once i said Buzzer somebody was very rude and hung up on me and i wanted to say thankyou (not).
> Little Buzzer will rest in peace as he has many people who already adore this poor soul, shame he didnt get to know how many people love him but i do hope he is watching down on us.
> 
> I hope if you have learnt nothing that you are able to change the vet surgery you work at into never handing any animals to rspca again...any other rescue is fine but rspca is a no...thats what you can do for Buzzer, if you would be so kind.
> Dont worry im not a nasty cow and i wont name you, lucky im not a cow isnt it otherwise i would be pts.


interesting that CC


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

catcoonz said:


> JOEMDUB...... Ive finally found you at long last..... was a bit of a mission but i did have my suspicions when i contacted the vet you work at and funnily enough whilst chatting i was suddenly asked for a name of the cat...well once i said Buzzer somebody was very rude and hung up on me and i wanted to say thankyou (not).
> Little Buzzer will rest in peace as he has many people who already adore this poor soul, shame he didnt get to know how many people love him but i do hope he is watching down on us.
> 
> I hope if you have learnt nothing that you are able to change the vet surgery you work at into never handing any animals to rspca again...any other rescue is fine but rspca is a no...thats what you can do for Buzzer, if you would be so kind.
> Dont worry im not a nasty cow and i wont name you, lucky im not a cow isnt it otherwise i would be pts.


I did send emails to a few vets saying that I had lost a b&w kitten but was waiting to hear back to them. Glad you found them x


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> JOEMDUB...... Ive finally found you at long last..... was a bit of a mission but i did have my suspicions when i contacted the vet you work at and funnily enough whilst chatting i was suddenly asked for a name of the cat...well once i said Buzzer somebody was very rude and hung up on me and i wanted to say thankyou (not).
> Little Buzzer will rest in peace as he has many people who already adore this poor soul, shame he didnt get to know how many people love him but i do hope he is watching down on us.
> 
> I hope if you have learnt nothing that you are able to change the vet surgery you work at into never handing any animals to rspca again...any other rescue is fine but rspca is a no...thats what you can do for Buzzer, if you would be so kind.
> Dont worry im not a nasty cow and i wont name you, lucky im not a cow isnt it otherwise i would be pts.


Bet she wouldn't like that to have happened to her own cat.


----------



## we love bsh's

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I did send emails to a few vets saying that I had lost a b&w kitten but was waiting to hear back to them. Glad you found them x


bet they were very worried at that.

bet dear Jo/e regrets makng the thread now


----------



## Calvine

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I did send emails to a few vets saying that I had lost a b&w kitten but was waiting to hear back to them. Glad you found them x


But the fact is, someone MAY well be looking for him still.


----------



## dancemagicdance

catcoonz said:


> i will keep trying, ive found him now but when i click to sign here nothing happens but a blank page.
> either im doing something wrong or laptop is being awkward..... dont worry Buzzer will get signed by me even if it takes all night. xxx


I've emailed their customer support team about this, hopefully they'll get back to me soon!


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

Calvine said:


> But the fact is, someone MAY well be looking for him still.


I'm hoping that the facebook page may get around, I've tried adding a few Dorset/Bournmouth attractions to try and get around in that area a bit, don't suppose anyone on here is local to Dorset (or knows anyone who is?) and could flyer? I would make/print/post but I just live a long way away


----------



## catcoonz

post them to all vets and shops in that area lol. xxx


----------



## Staysee

I do hope and not in a bad way, that he has an owner...not because i want them to go through distress at whats happened to thier cat.

But then it would make it into a bigger story and little Buzzers story would get bigger and the RSPCA would then have a **** load to deal with, i would hope the owners would sue and use the money for good of course!

I do hope buzzer wont have died in vain, that his death is the catalyst to change things with the rspca, its such a shame that buzzer had too loose his life to cause this and many more before him and probably more to come.

Must thank Jo/e for bringing it to our attention, even if we couldnt save him in the end, we know the story and are prepared to keep on fighting for the animals who may yet be put to sleep, so thanks Jo/e if you read this, you may have unknowingly let loose a lot of hell onto the rspca, which is a great thing. You caused buzzers death and i hope thats on your conciounce[sp] but also you have started the ball rolling for 'Justice for Buzzer' and boy are we now ready to fight for him and all others that have lost thier lifes at the hands of the rspca!


----------



## Calvine

Staysee said:


> I do hope and not in a bad way, that he has an owner...not because i want them to go through distress at whats happened to thier cat.
> 
> But then it would make it into a bigger story and little Buzzers story would get bigger and the RSPCA would then have a **** load to deal with, i would hope the owners would sue and use the money for good of course!
> 
> I do hope buzzer wont have died in vain, that his death is the catalyst to change things with the rspca, its such a shame that buzzer had too loose his life to cause this and many more before him and probably more to come.
> 
> Must thank Jo/e for bringing it to our attention, even if we couldnt save him in the end, we know the story and are prepared to keep on fighting for the animals who may yet be put to sleep, so thanks Jo/e if you read this, you may have unknowingly let loose a lot of hell onto the rspca, which is a great thing. You caused buzzers death and i hope thats on your conciounce[sp] but also you have started the ball rolling for 'Justice for Buzzer' and boy are we now ready to fight for him and all others that have lost thier lifes at the hands of the rspca!


I second that along with many others I imagine.


----------



## we love bsh's

The petition page is still not working for me


----------



## dancemagicdance

I asked OH if he knew why it could be just displaying a blank page, he asks is it internet explorer that you use? Might be worth trying it on chrome or something maybe if you can?


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

I've said this on the chat forum, but I wanted to let everyone know that I've added the petition and a brief story on a body piercing forum I'm a part of and have had a good few people sign it


----------



## catcoonz

I 3rd that staysee, Thankyou for all the support everybody, now whats the betting rspca have nothing to say to my letter although stating on their website replies to all questions within 15 days.


----------



## catcoonz

dancemagicdance said:


> I asked OH if he knew why it could be just displaying a blank page, he asks is it internet explorer that you use? Might be worth trying it on chrome or something maybe if you can?


Thick me but what the hell is Chrome?


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

Oh! And the petition page is now circulating Tumblr


----------



## dancemagicdance

Just like internet explorer but it's made by google instead of microsoft. Personally I prefer it, I think it looks better and is a bit quicker but if you want to give it a go then you can download it here https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/  it's the browser that I used when I was making and signing the petition and it worked for me, hopefully it does for you too if you decide to try it!


----------



## we love bsh's

Signed now used firefox instead of IE and it worked


----------



## Staysee

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> Oh! And the petition page is now circulating Tumblr


Funnily enough, i just posted it on Tumblr too....ok so it was via a tumblr i do for an actor, but its still getting it out there!


----------



## catcoonz

Now you have completely lost me ...whats tumblr?
do you have a link.... i cant lose IE as im using kids college laptop and she will kill me lol. xxx


----------



## Staysee

catcoonz said:


> Now you have completely lost me ...whats tumblr?
> do you have a link.... i cant lose IE as im using kids college laptop and she will kill me lol. xxx


www.tumblr.com

Blogging site


----------



## Staysee

A friend of mine has told me a friend of hers lives in bournemouth, so i have messaged this girl, who seems to own a few dogs [they are her facebook cover picture] so must be an animal lover.

Have asked if she'd be willing to spread the news her way and get friends and family to do so aswell, in the hope that if buzzer has an owner they can be found.


----------



## Staysee

The girl who i messaged has said she'll spread the word, she also works at a pet shop in bournemouth and on seeing the picture says it looks familiar to a cat on the 'lost cat' wall/board.


We can hope it is the said cat and that its owners will be found and they'll find out, even though it'll be painfull, but atleast they'll know


----------



## catcoonz

i hope its the owner but then i also know how much pain and heartache they will go through knowing the truth... its difficult but if they are the owners at least they will know.


----------



## Staysee

We all know the pain of loosing a cat/pet....but in this case, if you found out that an organisation put it too sleep before trying to find you....words i dont think would describe how you would feel and im sure there would be much more anger then upset.


----------



## Ang2

Crikey,I would be at that RSPCA branch, and the only way I would be leaving would be in blue van with flashing lights!


----------



## Calvine

Ang2 said:


> Crikey,I would be at that RSPCA branch, and the only way I would be leaving would be in blue van with flashing lights!


Maybe they'd lend you one of their blue uniforms so the neighbours would think you had joined the police force! Was ANY attempt made to find the owner of this kitten? Owners would normally contact local vets and RSPCA etc. he didn't look as tho he was starving.


----------



## catcoonz

It was confirmed that no attemot was made to find the owner due to Buzzer being a stray.
Thats why when i phoned rspca they asked if i was the owner and was relieved that i wasnt.


----------



## Cats cats cats

I'm so upset by this , i can barely see through the tears    bast***s !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Heartless , cruel bast***s !!! 

RIP Buzzer xxx xxx


----------



## carly87

When considering donating to Cats' Protection, you should be aware that they have also brought in guidelines which state that if a cat is unhealthy, PTS is an option that they are now allowed to implement. Unhealthy is clarified as needing to be on long-term medication, so basically, they could PTS cats with conditions such as hyperthyroidism, arthritis etc. When I was certain this guideline had been adopted by head office, I stopped donating to them, and shall not do so again until it's changed.


----------



## Calvine

I had not heard of that and I have always tried to buy their Christmas cards. Thank you for that information.


----------



## moonstone

I had heard that CPL pts special needs cats/kittens
I had a little disabled kitty who gave so much loveshe alway's had a big smile on her little face and would wobble over to meet me when she heard my voice..she was my little angel but if rspca had got her she would have been killed
I just hope that some good can come of this very sad event and rspca will be made aware of how angry cat lovers are at their brutal treatment of poor little Buzzer.
Not sure if you are all aware but rspca have no powers..they are just a very bad animal charity..they have no powers of arrest:nonor entry so if they come knocking on your door you are within your rights to refuse them entry..NEVER sign animals over to them (you will be signing their death warrants) NEVER hand over unwanted/stray pets again they will KILL THEM!!!
DO NOT give them any money it will just fuel their killing machinethey have blood on their grubby hands


----------



## Paddypaws

carly87 said:


> When considering donating to Cats' Protection, you should be aware that they have also brought in guidelines which state that if a cat is unhealthy, PTS is an option that they are now allowed to implement. Unhealthy is clarified as needing to be on long-term medication, so basically, they could PTS cats with conditions such as hyperthyroidism, arthritis etc. When I was certain this guideline had been adopted by head office, I stopped donating to them, and shall not do so again until it's changed.


Thanks for clarifying this policy Carly.
Woody is on the sofa next to me cuddling his adopted brother...I just gave him a nudge and reminded him he is lucky to have ended up at The Scratching Post and not RSPCA (Diabetic, Ringworm, Earmites and ongoing ear problems, Massive dental issues and OLD!!! )


----------



## catcoonz

Im glad i dont foster for CP anymore then as that didnt use to be their policy.
So i guess any kittens with cat flu will now be pts?


----------



## Ian B

Ang2 said:


> Interesting, because they asked me for £8 a month!!! How many people can afford that? I made it clear to them that if I had £8 spare, I would rather take on another rescue and that £8 would go towards monthly insurance!


Like a lot of charities, they go after ex-donors with a well rehearsed high pressure guilt script (The Red Cross are just as bad imo) Time and time again I explained why I'd cancelled my direct debit and that I still couldn't afford to donate, but it didn't seem to register.

I can't be 100% sure this is the reason the RSPCA seem to have given up pestering me, but the last time *they* rang I told them any spare money I had now went my local cat rehoming center as I knew just how much they'd appreciate it, and more importantly, that it wouldn't be wasted on employing 3rd party companies to disturb me asking why I hadn't donated recently.

I said much the same thing the last time The Red Cross called, they hung up on me, I'm not sure why :lol:

Ian


----------



## Oscars mam

Omg I've only just seen all this  this is absolutely heartbreaking and totally discusting that the RSPCA would do this   
RIP little Buzzer xxxx

Can someone give me the link for the fb page please


----------



## Oscars mam

It's ok I've got it now thanks


----------



## catcoonz

If anybody gets concerned that Jo/Joe has been on the forum to delete the posts they put up, please dont lose faith in Buzzer.

It had already been printed and saved, rspca have a copy and so does the vet which i think treated Buzzer.

Hope to have a reply from both of these after Christmas.

Jo/Joe... sorry but Buzzer was/is more important than you, i am determined to get answers for this poor boy, no matter what, so deleting your posts wasnt neccessary.:001_tongue:


----------



## Ang2

Joe - dont thnk this thread can be thrown out with the rubbish, like little Buzzer!


----------



## dancemagicdance

We also have 542 signatures on the petition and counting. That's 542 people that are already aware of the situation and think it's unacceptable. Deleting the posts won't change what's happened!


----------



## catcoonz

Wow thats more signatures than i ever expected.


----------



## dancemagicdance

More than I expected too! Did you manage to get it to work yet? They still haven't got back to me about it


----------



## catcoonz

Im still trying....but i wont give up.


----------



## we love bsh's

Jo/e you really are some bitc* arnt you jeeez how are you sleeping at night?..or are you,only a matter of time my dear before this all catches up with you.You have heard of karma right?Happy xmas..not!


----------



## sharonchilds

catcoonz said:


> If anybody gets concerned that Jo/Joe has been on the forum to delete the posts they put up, please dont lose faith in Buzzer.
> 
> It had already been printed and saved, rspca have a copy and so does the vet which i think treated Buzzer.
> 
> Hope to have a reply from both of these after Christmas.
> 
> Jo/Joe... sorry but Buzzer was/is more important than you, i am determined to get answers for this poor boy, no matter what, so deleting your posts wasnt neccessary.:001_tongue:


What a coward he or she is


----------



## moonstone

So the posts have been deleted have they? someone obviously has a GUILTY CONCIOUS:nono:
That will not alter the outcome for poor Buzzer but i hope that Jo/joe thinks next time before handing over an innocent kitten to the murderous rspca
BTW i was telling my vet about this thread and she said that she will no longer accept animals from rspca as they took in to her practice 2 kittens with cat flu to be killed,she refused to pts and treated thema few weeks later they returned and spotting the kittens asked for them back:nonod:she also had 20 cats (from a prosecution case,thats cats that have been seized from their owner in a supposed cruelty case) she was asked to keep them for 6 months while the case went to court,after this time she called them to find out what would happen to the cats and was told to pts all of them:nonod:they had served their purpose as far as rspca were concerned,they had their prosecution and just wanted rid of the cats so when you see these cases in the papers and they say the animals have been rehomed DO NOT believe it:nonod:they have probably been killed:nono:my vet didn't pts these cats she homed them instead


----------



## we love bsh's

moonstone said:


> So the posts have been deleted have they? someone obviously has a GUILTY CONCIOUS:nono:
> That will not alter the outcome for poor Buzzer but i hope that Jo/joe thinks next time before handing over an innocent kitten to the murderous rspca
> BTW i was telling my vet about this thread and she said that she will no longer accept animals from rspca as they took in to her practice 2 kittens with cat flu to be killed,she refused to pts and treated thema few weeks later they returned and spotting the kittens asked for them back:nonod:she also had 20 cats (from a prosecution case,thats cats that have been seized from their owner in a supposed cruelty case) she was asked to keep them for 6 months while the case went to court,after this time she called them to find out what would happen to the cats and was told to pts all of them:nonod:they had served their purpose as far as rspca were concerned,they had their prosecution and just wanted rid of the cats so when you see these cases in the papers and they say the animals have been rehomed DO NOT believe it:nonod:they have probably been killed:nono:my vet didn't pts these cats she homed them instead


Thanx for sharing that info its a massive eye opener.


----------



## Ang2

Wow Moonstone, youre vet sounds wonderful! My vet also works with Kelly Joy, trying to save animals that the owners want pts for no reason. Wish there were more vets like these.


----------



## moonstone

Thanksyes she is a treasure she will not pts any animal that can be treated that's why i go to her
She has invited me to go in in the new year and she is going to tell me some more horror stories about rspca
A s i have a multi cat household she comes to my house to vaccinate them so they will be less stressed one of my cats Primrose (she was a rescue as are all mine) refuses to go in a carrier (that makes me sound a real whimp but she is such a naughty girl) so having the vet come here is a blessing


----------



## sharonchilds

moonstone said:


> Thanksyes she is a treasure she will not pts any animal that can be treated that's why i go to her
> She has invited me to go in in the new year and she is going to tell me some more horror stories about rspca
> A s i have a multi cat household she comes to my house to vaccinate them so they will be less stressed one of my cats Primrose (she was a rescue as are all mine) refuses to go in a carrier (that makes me sound a real whimp but she is such a naughty girl) so having the vet come here is a blessing


What a lovely vet you have, more should be like her


----------



## Calvine

moonstone said:


> I had heard that CPL pts special needs cats/kittens
> I had a little disabled kitty who gave so much loveshe alway's had a big smile on her little face and would wobble over to meet me when she heard my voice..she was my little angel but if rspca had got her she would have been killed
> I just hope that some good can come of this very sad event and rspca will be made aware of how angry cat lovers are at their brutal treatment of poor little Buzzer.
> Not sure if you are all aware but rspca have no powers..they are just a very bad animal charity..they have no powers of arrest:nonor entry so if they come knocking on your door you are within your rights to refuse them entry..NEVER sign animals over to them (you will be signing their death warrants) NEVER hand over unwanted/stray pets again they will KILL THEM!!!
> DO NOT give them any money it will just fuel their killing machinethey have blood on their grubby hands


Unfortunately, Moonstone, people who do not have animals themselves - and in fact sometimes those who _do_ - feel that the first people to contact if an animal is lost, dumped or injured is....yes, the RSPCA. As an example: we have a b/w cat who regularly visits us, she's as fat as a pig, happy as Larry, one of the happiest cats you could ever see. Squeals with excitement when she sees you. She has obviously had an eye infection..probably as a kitten and one eye is somewhat enlarged and most likely blind or limited vision in it. It does not give her any problems and she has been visiting for a couple of years now. Admittedly it would be nicer from a cosmetic point of view if it were removed. I have never seen it sore or weepy. On being seen by a non-cat person, I was asked "It's got something wrong with its eye...are you going to call the RSPCA? Someone should". I just looked gormless and said it wasn't my cat. They know no better and because of the way they get the "high profile" cases into the papers they only see one side of the story. What they don't realise is that it's ONLY the high-profile ones who survive. And no attempt to rehome the others, or even try to find the owner. I don't know if Buzzer's vets tried to find his owner...they may still be looking. What is needed is for people to be made aware of what goes on. Little Buzzer was just one.


----------



## Calvine

moonstone said:


> So the posts have been deleted have they? someone obviously has a GUILTY CONCIOUS:nono:
> That will not alter the outcome for poor Buzzer but i hope that Jo/joe thinks next time before handing over an innocent kitten to the murderous rspca
> BTW i was telling my vet about this thread and she said that she will no longer accept animals from rspca as they took in to her practice 2 kittens with cat flu to be killed,she refused to pts and treated thema few weeks later they returned and spotting the kittens asked for them back:nonod:she also had 20 cats (from a prosecution case,thats cats that have been seized from their owner in a supposed cruelty case) she was asked to keep them for 6 months while the case went to court,after this time she called them to find out what would happen to the cats and was told to pts all of them:nonod:they had served their purpose as far as rspca were concerned,they had their prosecution and just wanted rid of the cats so when you see these cases in the papers and they say the animals have been rehomed DO NOT believe it:nonod:they have probably been killed:nono:my vet didn't pts these cats she homed them instead


They really are even worse than you could imagine. They are actually worse than the people on Gumtree whom we criticise and in a way far more dishonest.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> If anybody gets concerned that Jo/Joe has been on the forum to delete the posts they put up, please dont lose faith in Buzzer.
> 
> It had already been printed and saved, rspca have a copy and so does the vet which i think treated Buzzer.
> 
> Hope to have a reply from both of these after Christmas.
> 
> Jo/Joe... sorry but Buzzer was/is more important than you, i am determined to get answers for this poor boy, no matter what, so deleting your posts wasnt neccessary.:001_tongue:


Must feel a pang of conscience to have removed the posts, or maybe her boss doesn't want the general public to know...or Buzzer's owner? Poor Jo!! It would be awful if she got the sack, eh?


----------



## catcoonz

Jo had every opportunity to come back on the forum and post that poor Buzzer had gone, that she failed to do this and i had to spend 2 days trying to find the truth annoyed me, so she deserves all she gets.
All she had to do was say sorry but rspca pts or try to get him back from rspca or even READ the HOMES OFFERED and beg the vet to wait, as she failed to do this for the poor cat im sorry but i really dont have any sympathy for her right now.

Jo.... I see you have deleted your public messages aswell.....sorry girl too late that was also printed lol.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Jo had every opportunity to come back on the forum and post that poor Buzzer had gone, that she failed to do this and i had to spend 2 days trying to find the truth annoyed me, so she deserves all she gets.
> All she had to do was say sorry but rspca pts or try to get him back from rspca or even READ the HOMES OFFERED and beg the vet to wait, as she failed to do this for the poor cat im sorry but i really dont have any sympathy for her right now.
> 
> Jo.... I see you have deleted your public messages aswell.....sorry girl too late that was also printed lol.


CC: you have been really busy I see! I still feel the same as you, that Buzzer by now could have been with a new caring family, or back home with his original family if anyone had made an effort to find them. They must have known that we would keep a record of everything. I hope you get replies to your letters, but don't hold your breath. I imagine their posts were all removed in a rather belated attempt to limit the damage to their professional reputation. Ha!
The thing that really sticks in your throat though is knowing how much money they have and waste. Got an e-card just today from the charity I foster for with a msg to say that times are hard, saving money by not sending Xmas cards ....finances are very tight now as we have taken in "an unprecedented number of animals" in 2012. As have most of the other small charities.


----------



## Agnasia

Totally shocked and horrified to read this. I genuinely had no idea the RSPCA would do this, surely it can't be a policy, they are an animal charity for goodness sakes?? Incredibly upsetting and so sad for poor Buzzer, what a beautiful cat who was robbed of a wonderful forever home


----------



## Calvine

Anasia

Sorry to disillusion you, but the RSPCA does this sort of thing all the time. Buzzer had two people hapy to offer him a home, but they ignored it. Go to Google and input " anti rspca sites" and see what you get. You will be shocked. If I found a stray cat I would NEVER hand it to RSPCA. They will kill it asap.


----------



## catcoonz

I have heard from Rspca in Ashley Heath by telephone today.
They acknowledge my letter of concern and have told me that Buzzer although the blood tests was inconclusive Buzzer was disinorientated when he arrived and was very wobbly on his paws, this is why they saw him as unrehomeable.

I have informed them that i have also written to rspca head office and the vets who was looking for a home, the rspca have said the vet whoever person asked for a home shouldnt have done this, i just said well it goes to show how quick rspca are to pts.

The rspca said Buzzer couldnt be rehomed until they knew exactly what was wrong with him.... so i told them maybe you should have done further tests to find out rather than pts so quickly.
Anyway the outcome of the conversation was would i like to make a donation..... what.... did i hear right.... i told them my donation would have been to pay for his vet treatment and give Buzzer a home, as for any donations from me, no thankyou i would rather donate to charities which save animals.
So if blood tests was inconclusive... to me this means no medical problem had been found...or am i reading the wrong song sheet here.
I did ask to see a copy of the medical history for Buzzer...but no.. as im not the owner they cant let me see it. Ive told them i am currently trying to find the owner to which they replied there is no need as he wasnt microchipped he was a stray... well in my mind not all cats are strays if they dont have microchips.


----------



## we love bsh's

they had the cheek to use the time speaking to you to ask for donation.. think im going to faint!


----------



## catcoonz

yes, they asked if i wanted to make a donation lol, i had to ask her to repeat what she said as i thought she was joking.
Bet im going to get pestered for donations now they have my number.


----------



## Miss mousi

been tracking this story from the beginning rspca pts way way to fast and so awkward about the whole thing but y didnt the opening poster check back with in 24 hours to see 2 ppl had offered to re-home the cat 

real heartbreaking story


----------



## Ang2

So which law states that a cat that is not microchipped is a stray? EEEW dont they just make it up as they go along!


----------



## catcoonz

The person did check back but didnt post so they knew of the foster home and both homes for buzzer, this annoys me.

Which law....mmmm well there isnt one, not that i can find anyway.


----------



## Ang2

Ask them to refer you to which written law states this.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> I have heard from Rspca in Ashley Heath by telephone today.
> They acknowledge my letter of concern and have told me that Buzzer although the blood tests was inconclusive Buzzer was disinorientated when he arrived and was very wobbly on his paws, this is why they saw him as unrehomeable.
> 
> I have informed them that i have also written to rspca head office and the vets who was looking for a home, the rspca have said the vet whoever person asked for a home shouldnt have done this, i just said well it goes to show how quick rspca are to pts.
> 
> The rspca said Buzzer couldnt be rehomed until they knew exactly what was wrong with him.... so i told them maybe you should have done further tests to find out rather than pts so quickly.
> Anyway the outcome of the conversation was would i like to make a donation..... what.... did i hear right.... i told them my donation would have been to pay for his vet treatment and give Buzzer a home, as for any donations from me, no thankyou i would rather donate to charities which save animals.
> So if blood tests was inconclusive... to me this means no medical problem had been found...or am i reading the wrong song sheet here.
> I did ask to see a copy of the medical history for Buzzer...but no.. as im not the owner they cant let me see it. Ive told them i am currently trying to find the owner to which they replied there is no need as he wasnt microchipped he was a stray... well in my mind not all cats are strays if they dont have microchips.


They asked you for a donation?? You are kidding me CC!! Must be because of the £300k they lost taking the Heythrop to court. Trying to top up the piggy bank.


----------



## Calvine

Miss mousi said:


> been tracking this story from the beginning rspca pts way way to fast and so awkward about the whole thing but y didnt the opening poster check back with in 24 hours to see 2 ppl had offered to re-home the cat
> 
> real heartbreaking story


The OP (a trainee vet nurse) implied that they were desperate to rehome Buzzer before his time ran out. She implied he was fit enough to be rehomed, but my guess is that she did not consult either her bosses or the RSPCA.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

They actually asked you for a donation?!?! What a cheek! I'd say write them a strongly worded letter, but then they'd just ask for more money. On a semi-bright side, the petition is doing well... I just wish the petition wasn't needed in the first place.


----------



## Guest

Gaining alot of respect for forum members on here. 

Signed the petition ! 

I hope the rspca rot in hell! Just another nail in the coffin for me against them!


----------



## moonstone

When i reported a sick fox (no they have no policy on foxes apparently unles it involves a hunt supported by the prime minister)they couldn't hekp the fox but would i like to make a donation erm...NOPE!
I have had chuggers knock at my door asking for money but when i finished with thm they wished they hadn't


----------



## Ang2

Im happy to see that this thread has attracted over 9,000 views


----------



## dancemagicdance

Ang2 said:


> Im happy to see that this thread has attracted over 9,000 views


And the petition is on exactly 700 signatures just now  Going to put the link in my forum signature because I post in other places on the forum so hopefully it'll help us get a few more signatures.


----------



## Rolacolacube

Petition signed xx


----------



## Agnasia

Another petition signed - still in shock


----------



## we love bsh's

Any updates?


----------



## jill3

we love bsh's said:


> Any updates?


just look at my thread on the RSPCA this morning. Looks like poor Buzzer wasn't and isn't the only one being murdered.


----------



## catcoonz

I dont have any updates from rspca as yet but i expect over xmas they are slow to reply.... if i get a reply.
Going to give them another 2 weeks then write again.


----------



## carolmanycats

Signed.

Totally disgusted by the whole thing yet, sadly, not in the least surprised. Running a small local cat charity, though not a rescue as we don't have facilities, I am only too well aware of the attitude of the RSPCA. Luckily we have a wonderful vet who will not PTS unless medically necessary and they will take the animal off the RSPCA, take the "£60 put down fee" off them and restore the animal to full health before placing it with a local rescue or rehoming it themselves. We get involved quite often as we fund treatment for strays when we can so often get asked by the vets if we can help financially with some of these cases - ironic really when our total income in some months is actually less than the RSPCA's "put down fee"!!


----------



## moonstone

I foster for a local rescue like yours Carolmanycatsshe also rescues cats/kittens from rspca. ..all of my cats have been rescued by her and would be dead now if she hadn't got them out before they were taken to Harmsworth and killedthis lovely lady spends all day and many nights saving unwanted animalsshe does this because she loves them not for finacial gain...rspca have lost their way and should be disbanded:mad2:


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

It's so sad that most rescues on here have to save cats from the (suposedly) biggest rescue of all *sigh*

I remember my first solo case a one-year old cat had given birth in an allotment shed and the people who were feeding her were going away for two weeks. The RSPCA would do nothing because "she was in no danger" however when I went to collect her, she was being stalked by foxes, she was skin and bones and her three kittens were all stuck in netting.

Not to mention the three kittens who were sellotaped in a 20x20cm cardbord box with no airholes & thrown in a hedge...the vets that contacted me luckily knew that the local RSPCA had no room and so would just PTS after a few hours of trying to find them somewhere.....

Hate is a strong word, that I try not to use, but I can't describe how I feel about them any other way:mad2:


----------



## moonstone

I find it hard to watch the adverts for rspca on TVwhere an inspector is holding a cuddly ktten/puppy and pleading for funds to care for this tiny little bundle:frown:it has been admitted that most of these pets are destroyed once they have served their purpose and the filming is over
Yes prosecutions are up because they are prosecuting more people:mad2:most of these would benefit from a helping hand not being taken to court and branded an abuser but then that would not get rspca shock/horror headlines in the papers plus the extra donations that misguided animal lovers give in the hope of preventing cruelty
Most of the animals they seize in their cruelty cases are pts once the court case is over although they will claim that the per has been "rehomed":mad2:
Time to close down this so called animal charity it's got too big for it;s boots:thumbup:


----------



## jill3

Also seems strange to me that if you are a pedigree cat the chances of you finding a home are a lot better.
My hubby once took a lady in his Taxi to the RSPCA where she handed over her British cream Boy. She was ill and could not look after him properly.
After Words with Hubby:mad2: on why he didn't bring the cat home to us we decided (whilst I got hubby pinned up against the wall) to ring up that afternoon to get him. They told us he had already been re homed. 
Probably got more money for him.


----------



## Calvine

moonstone said:


> I find it hard to watch the adverts for rspca on TVwhere an inspector is holding a cuddly ktten/puppy and pleading for funds to care for this tiny little bundle:frown:it has been admitted that most of these pets are destroyed once they have served their purpose and the filming is over
> Yes prosecutions are up because they are prosecuting more people:mad2:most of these would benefit from a helping hand not being taken to court and branded an abuser but then that would not get rspca shock/horror headlines in the papers plus the extra donations that misguided animal lovers give in the hope of preventing cruelty
> Most of the animals they seize in their cruelty cases are pts once the court case is over although they will claim that the per has been "rehomed":mad2:
> Time to close down this so called animal charity it's got too big for it;s boots:thumbup:


But Moonstone, they do actually BOAST that prosecutions are *a last resort * (unquote) for hardened animal abusers; and that where possible they give help and advice to owners who are in doubt as to the best way to care for their pets. Last resort my Grandmother's ar*e!! You and I know better. We have all read how often some confused pensioner has had all her cats stolen by our favourite charity. Many of them put to sleep and her own vet saying that a couple needed flea spray - maybe.

My friend's mother is very old (as is her much-loved cat) and she was finding it difficult to pay his vet bills. Because she is not on a certain benefit (maybe pension credit, but I stand to be corrected on that) she cannot register her old lad with the RSPCA hospital. Celia Hammond and PDSA are miles away. So me, the crafty one, I paid a visit to her nice neighbour who had actually told me some time ago that his cat received excellent treatment at an RSPCA hospital. I will be honest here and say that he was totally impressed with the treatment his cat got. I suggested that he might say that, sadly, his sister had died and he had taken on his late sister's cat and could he register him with them (the RSPCA hospital). They were happy to oblige. This is an old lady who has worked all her life and never claimed a penny in benefit, but because she has a small amount of savings she could not get subsidised treatment. Well, she can now!!


----------



## catcoonz

Gosh yes i read that, the poor lady.....she had 5 cats i think removed from her care from rspca and they put 2 down, dont quote me on this as i cant remember the number of cats. this ladies vet had pm done and found they was healthy apart from maybe needing flea treatment but for the cost of say £15 if that, these cats were pts by rspca......maybe rspca should be taken to court for cruelty.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Gosh yes i read that, the poor lady.....she had 5 cats i think removed from her care from rspca and they put 2 down, dont quote me on this as i cant remember the number of cats. this ladies vet had pm done and found they was healthy apart from maybe needing flea treatment but for the cost of say £15 if that, these cats were pts by rspca......maybe rspca should be taken to court for cruelty.


Yes, CC that was the one, thinK she as known locally as "the cat ladY" as she helpedso many from her pension money. Vet said all a couple needed was flea treatment but they were determined that she should have a criminal record. :mad2:


----------



## Calvine

moonstone said:


> I find it hard to watch the adverts for rspca on TVwhere an inspector is holding a cuddly ktten/puppy and pleading for funds to care for this tiny little bundle:frown:it has been admitted that most of these pets are destroyed once they have served their purpose and the filming is over
> Yes prosecutions are up because they are prosecuting more people:mad2:most of these would benefit from a helping hand not being taken to court and branded an abuser but then that would not get rspca shock/horror headlines in the papers plus the extra donations that misguided animal lovers give in the hope of preventing cruelty
> Most of the animals they seize in their cruelty cases are pts once the court case is over although they will claim that the per has been "rehomed":mad2:
> Time to close down this so called animal charity it's got too big for it;s boots:thumbup:


The animal is referred to as "ABC (inspecor's initials) exhibit 1", "ABC exhibit 2" etc. as that is all the animal is to them. An exhibit to get a conviction. To be pts by them or another caring charity such as World Horse Welfare once the case is over and the animal has served its purpose.


----------



## moonstone

In that cse the poor elderly lady used to take in unwanted/sick animals from her villageshe had 13 cats plus several cokerals and 5 dogs:rspca raided her early one morning dressed in their finest neo-nazi uniforms (guaranteed to terrify the poor old lady) plus police they seized all her petspts 5 cats which her vet demanded the bodies ofhe had an indepenant PM done on the dead cats and there was nothing wrong with any of them so he asked for an explaination as to why they were killedrspca proceeded with rposecuting the woman but threw out 11 of the 13 charges against hershe pleaded guilty to the other two which was not getting vet attention quickly anough and the cats having fleas The jugde was furios and ordered that her remaining pets be returned,he also refused their plea for a ban on keeping animals
Her village are now helping her with caring for her remaining pets


----------



## Calvine

moonstone said:


> In that cse the poor elderly lady used to take in unwanted/sick animals from her villageshe had 13 cats plus several cokerals and 5 dogs:rspca raided her early one morning dressed in their finest neo-nazi uniforms (guaranteed to terrify the poor old lady) plus police they seized all her petspts 5 cats which her vet demanded the bodies ofhe had an indepenant PM done on the dead cats and there was nothing wrong with any of them so he asked for an explaination as to why they were killedrspca proceeded with rposecuting the woman but threw out 11 of the 13 charges against hershe pleaded guilty to the other two which was not getting vet attention quickly anough and the cats having fleas The jugde was furios and ordered that her remaining pets be returned,he also refused their plea for a ban on keeping animals
> Her village are now helping her with caring for her remaining pets


That was the one Moonstone, I do remember there was a cockerel or maybe two which she had taken in as they were due to be put in the pot as they were annoying all the neighbours by crowing at dawn (as cockerels do). My own cockerel (Light Sussex) was a gem and attacked the RSPCA and WHW on one of their visits!! They were terrified. I am glad that the neighbours are now helping her as the poor old girl was doing her best and all she needed was someone (say, for example, an RSPCA inspector) to say, "I think it might be an idea to get your cats flea treated, one or two of them are scratching".


----------



## catcoonz

The cats ive just rescued are full of fleas, matts and all have flea allergies.
Why people cant just put a spoton on their cats i dont know.

I really feel for this poor lady, she has done her best and fleas are no excuse to pts, rspca need shooting. hy couldnt rspca just give this lady flea treatment after all it wouldnt cost much from their millions they have.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> The cats ive just rescued are full of fleas, matts and all have flea allergies.
> Why people cant just put a spoton on their cats i dont know.
> 
> I really feel for this poor lady, she has done her best and fleas are no excuse to pts, rspca need shooting. hy couldnt rspca just give this lady flea treatment after all it wouldnt cost much from their millions they have.


are these the cats that you were talking about the other night when you wanted to know where you stood with the rspca. i have absolutely no faith in them whatsoever - like so many other people on here. keep up the good work CC. if i was closer to you i would help you all i could. if there is anything i can do from this end please don't hesitate to let me know
sally xx


----------



## catcoonz

I can confirm what i know about the last few days of rescue, these cats are not with me and i dont know where they are

pregnant cat...sorry limited knowledge vet check fine due anyday.
young cat found with broken tail, vets are amputating.
3 cats... flea allergy .... one has been on fluids all morning due to dyhyration but will be fine.

Homes for these cats will be around 2/3 months so if anybody would like to give any adults a home please pm me.

Im sorry i cant give much information on the forum, i have to protect these cats and may i confirm i do not know where they are being kept, i just know they are safe.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry to update with sad news. One of the very poorly cats rescued the other day has sadly passed away this evening. She had liver failure and despite rushing to the vets as soon as she was rescued she sadly didnt make it.
Im so annoyed that if i had of been afew days earlier and had known about these poor cats i may possibly have been in time, if only you could turn time back.

We are also waiting to hear news from the other cat who has been confirmed 7 weeks pregnant but she is critical, vets think we will lose her tonight.

Will keep you updated on the 4 kittens who have homes ready for them once they are well and old enough. The other pregnant cat could well have her kittens anytime in the next few days.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz you were there as soon as you knew about them. please don't be so hard on yourself. i know it is upsetting to lose any animal but think of all the others you have saved. you have done a fantastic job helping these poor cats where many other people would have walked away. the people to blame are the sickos who should have been caring for them - not you


----------



## Rolacolacube

I'm so sorry to hear this  I don't know the background of the cats cc but know you will have done your very best for them all as you're an angel.

Rest in peace kitty  xxxx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

CC you have and are doing a fantastic job!!! you have given all these babies the best possible chance they have.

Its really sad that this poor boy passed away but at least he had you to care for him at the end x

sending massive hugs x x x x


----------



## we love bsh's

Hi cc how is the very ill 7 week pregnant girl? Is she still with us?


----------



## catcoonz

Her chances are slowly rising and yes still with us.
Yesterday vet gave 20% chance of getting through the night, this afternoon we have a 40% chance of survival, so yes good news so far. She is responding well to the treatment.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> Her chances are slowly rising and yes still with us.
> Yesterday vet gave 20% chance of getting through the night, this afternoon we have a 40% chance of survival, so yes good news so far. She is responding well to the treatment.


I am so so happy to hear that cc,the poor love i really dearly hope she makes it she deserves to a warm bed and a full belly during pregnancy and to want for nothing.


----------



## catcoonz

shes still on the drip but we are more hopeful, i really thought the phone was going to ring early hours, luckily shes getting stronger each hour. Scan revealed 2 babies and although small a strong heartbeat.


----------



## cats galore

fingers crossed for mom and babies xx


----------



## moonstone

Wonderful news CCshe sounds a feisty little girlhope she is soon on the mend and able to care for her little kits


----------



## catcoonz

shes still with us and coming of the drip tomorrow, still not out of the woods as yet but still fighting.


----------



## moonstone

I will send her more healing vibesare you going to keep her cc or will she be rehomed
I make a useless fosterer as i usually end up keeping mine
I am now the proud mummy of 14 cats


----------



## catcoonz

I sadly cant keep them all but i would love to.
She will be rehomed once she is better and her kittens are old enough.
At the moment she is being kept at the vets until after kittens are born as she is too weak and we feel she may need a c-section, i will keep you posted though.


----------



## moonstone

How is she today? hope it's good news


----------



## catcoonz

Shes off the drip and eating today so all is looking good, getting stronger all the time.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

catcoonz said:


> Shes off the drip and eating today so all is looking good, getting stronger all the time.


I'm so glad that she's looking better, I can't believe how much good one person can do, bless you if you need anything please please contact me!

On a positive note with regards to the RSPCA, I have contacted the Northampton branch who have agreed to work with C.A.R and sign over cats that they can't find room for to me (space providing on this side too). To be fair I don't think the Northampton branch PTS if it can be avoided but maybe if I can help them, they can help the other branches! Plus a lady I know has gone to work for the RSPCA and she would never permit them to PTS any animal that can be saved.


----------



## cats galore

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> On a positive note with regards to the RSPCA, I have contacted the Northampton branch who have agreed to work with C.A.R and sign over cats that they can't find room for to me (space providing on this side too). To be fair I don't think the Northampton branch PTS if it can be avoided but maybe if I can help them, they can help the other branches! Plus a lady I know has gone to work for the RSPCA and she would never permit them to PTS any animal that can be saved.


that is fantastic news. even though it is only one branch of the rspca every little helps. well done for sorting this out. some more cats can now be saved from unnecessary death:thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou C.A.R, thats a very kind offer.
Wow somebody finally got theough to rspca then, well done.


----------

